# I got screwed picking up people at the BET award show.



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.

Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.

I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

what do u think of $0.99 tacos at jack in the box man?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Tip: don't work the BET awards again.

It ain't working for you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm in Houston. White 50 yr old female. I've driven many black folks, poor from crappy neighborhoods to middle class businessmen. Only demographic I haven't had from there is older (over 70). Only had one who was a jerk and he was a 40 something business guy going to the airport at 5am who had to have the heat just so and direct me. I don't know how he rated. As far as in general I haven't seen any rating hit from any of them but MOST of my pax are NOT black so it's hard to tell. I can say other than that one guy who was just your typical annoying control freak they have all been fine.

I rarely pick up in questionable neighborhoods although I have dropped off in them. Mostly pax going home from work. Those folks have always been great.

Even with my customer base being mostly non black I can say the black pax are probably the most appreciative ones I get.

I have cancelled on some pax from black clubs who took too long and sounded annoying on the phone if I actually talked to them. But that's true of all clubs. 
Blacks are notorious for not tipping but Uber pax rarely tip anyway so that's not a factor. I did get a tip from a black lady from NYC who was awesome and on the curb waiting. She told me she'd been trained by Uber in NYC to be ready and to tip. Thanks NY!


JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

toi said:


> what do u think of $0.99 tacos at jack in the box man?


Ha. Good guess.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in Houston. White 50 yr old female. I've driven many black folks, poor from crappy neighborhoods to middle class businessmen. Only demographic I haven't had from there is older (over 70). Only had one who was a jerk and he was a 40 something business guy going to the airport at 5am who had to have the heat just so and direct me. I don't know how he rated. As far as in general I haven't seen any rating hit from any of them but MOST of my pax are NOT black so it's hard to tell. I can say other than that one guy who was just your typical annoying control freak they have all been fine.
> 
> I rarely pick up in questionable neighborhoods although I have dropped off in them. Mostly pax going home from work. Those folks have always been great.
> 
> ...


You're right. It isn't a black/white issue. However, black and wanna be rapper most definitely is. Never had a good experience with those types.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


I live in prominently black neighborhood, woodbridge, VA, most pax are black but very nice attitude, may be this neighborhood is middle class, most people have to have good jobs to afford mortgage here


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Blacks are notorious for not tipping


this ignorance is why you will never get a tip from your black PAX! your hatred is ingrained so deep it has become part of who you are; realize it or not and admit it or not you give sub-par service when you see color, because you feel the tip is not coming. this might only be through your tone or an unbeknownst to you attitude you carry towards your PAX of color. in the food-service industry this is called the black treatment and is what perpetuates the myth of blacks not tipping. we do not bother to tip racist ignorant types like you who think they are not going to receive a tip when they see a black patron; hence the quality of service suffers. as a black driver with service industry experience I can let you know that for myself and other blacks I know that share my views; we will actually tip VERY well when the service warrants it. the underlying racism you carry in your texas heart is bleeding through my dear and it shows to your black PAX who are smart enough to get out of your car ASAP and hopefully not come across you again; much less give you a bonus for being ignorant!


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

Preface: I'm white. I often hear about how blacks often don't tip or tip poorly at dining establishments. So I was curious to see if that was a trend that I also observed with Uber/Lyft. My experience has been completely the opposite. I've probably gotten more tips from black clients than white ones. I find young women are the worst tippers, regardless of race. Even from black clients who don't tip, I almost always have a very positive experience. Only on one or two occasions did I feel a black passenger was cold or rude for no reason, but I want to be clear I don't ascribe that to any sort of racial issue. Sometimes good people are just having a bad day, other times people are just inherently rude. I don't think there's any room for stereotyping your pax based on skin color, you might be missing out on good money and conversation. My two cents.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Cz you didn't say 
Yo yo yo 
What up G 
When they got in
You need to speak to the rider experience


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

Also, thought I should mention there could be other factors at play the explain your lower rating besides race:


There was very bad traffic at the BET event. Some pax could have been waiting a long time for a ride or to exit the venue
Many of the pax might have spent a lot of money at the event, and if they didn't have a good time, they might be in a bad mood and less inclined to tip.
Some of the pax might have been cranky because they were hungry (you mentioned going to drive thru's)
Events such as this draw a younger clientele, I noticed younger clients tend to be less thoughtful when providing ratings
There may have been surge pricing that caused the rider to feel they were overcharged
Now, obviously none of these things are your fault, and it sounds like your rating took a hit unfairly. Personally, I avoid events like this for the reasons above and I purposefully did not work near downtown during the BET event.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

rob_la said:


> Also, thought I should mention there could be other factors at play the explain your lower rating besides race:
> 
> 
> There was very bad traffic at the BET event. Some pax could have been waiting a long time for a ride or to exit the venue
> ...


Yup to all that. Young, black wanna be gangsta rappers and their hoochie mama girlfriends. Staying away from those kind of events and clubs catering to those types from now on.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Cz you didn't say
> Yo yo yo
> What up G
> When they got in
> You need to speak to the rider experience


Yeah, while I'm learning some of this new ghettoeze I'll also educate myself and play some of the the latest Rap music while i'm at it. Might need some earplugs though.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This brings up something I've been wanting to get off my chest for a while.

A couple months ago a neighbor in an 8 unit apartment building next door called the cops on her neighbor for loud music.

When the cops left he confronted the neighbor. He yelled at her that it was his "right" to play music in his apartment. She said he could play music as long as it wasn't so loud that she couldn't sleep, it was 1 a.m. The noise was so loud I was about to call the cops! My windows were shaking and I couldn't hear my own TV.

He said, you mexicans just don't like us blacks.

A couple weeks later another tenant of same building got into a shouting match with my brother in law because my brother in law parked in front of OUR house, where we have lived for 50 years. She told him the same thing, 

You mexicans don't like us blacks.

No, we just don't like you parking in front of our house and not moving your dirty, transmission fluid leaking heap of a car for three weeks. Don't care if you are black or mexican.

Where the hell did this "You mexicans don't like us blacks" come from? 

Our neighborhood has changed from all white to a blend of white, black, mexican, vietnamese, laotian and cambodian and everyone generally gets along very well.

We went to a family party in Davis last weekend. Our family now includes, Mexicans (obviously, lol), South Koreans, Germans, White, Samoans, Hindus, Filipinos, and Blacks, (Hope I'm being PC in my descriptions, if not, my apologies). 

How beautiful is that!


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

I find that people in poorer (White, Latino, Black etc) communities are usually the most grateful. Now there obviously are exceptions to this rule, but I've never had any problems with black pax in particular (one girl SUPER HOT even bought me Popeyes late night for dinner). I DID however, have this one ghetto ass Latin/Mexican girl basically tell me to just "shut up and drive" as I was trying to join in the conversation with her and her boyfriend. Teenagers (in particular white girls) are the most annoying and disrespectful to my vehicle. Hot girls/women NEVER tip EVER so that's a given.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

M_silicon_valley said:


> this ignorance is why you will never get a tip from your black PAX! your hatred is ingrained so deep it has become part of who you are; realize it or not and admit it or not you give sub-par service when you see color, because you feel the tip is not coming. this might only be through your tone or an unbeknownst to you attitude you carry towards your PAX of color. in the food-service industry this is called the black treatment and is what perpetuates the myth of blacks not tipping. we do not bother to tip racist ignorant types like you who think they are not going to receive a tip when they see a black patron; hence the quality of service suffers. as a black driver with service industry experience I can let you know that for myself and other blacks I know that share my views; we will actually tip VERY well when the service warrants it. the underlying racism you carry in your texas heart is bleeding through my dear and it shows to your black PAX who are smart enough to get out of your car ASAP and hopefully not come across you again; much less give you a bonus for being ignorant!


The biggest tip I ever got was from 3 black dudes, I gave them late night ride to Baltimore from Virginia, they tipped me $100. This was the biggest tip I ever earned.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

UberLo said:


> I find that people in poorer (White, Latino, Black etc) communities are usually the most grateful. Now there obviously are exceptions to this rule, but I've never had any problems with black pax in particular (one girl SUPER HOT even bought me Popeyes late night for dinner). I DID however, have this one ghetto ass Latin/Mexican girl basically tell me to just "shut up and drive" as I was trying to join in the conversation with her and her boyfriend. Teenagers (in particular white girls) are the most annoying and disrespectful to my vehicle. Hot girls/women NEVER tip EVER so that's a given.


Probably she wanted you to the sing Rehana song "shut up and drive " lol
If someone tell me shut up I will cancel the ride right away.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

JLA said:


> Yup to all that. Young, black wanna be gangsta rappers and their hoochie mama girlfriends. Staying away from those kind of events and clubs catering to those types from now on.


 You might be a racist if.....


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> You might be a racist if.....


...you notice that people from different cultures have different values than your culture.

Blacks are worse tippers than Canadiens. Go find a waitress/waiter and ask them.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Blacks are worse tippers than Canadiens. Go find a waitress/waiter and ask them.


Except that's a blanket stereotype & NOT a fact.....


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Except that's a blanket stereotype & NOT a fact.....


And whether you like it or not, all stereotypes have a basis in reality.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> And whether you like it or not, all stereotypes have a basis in reality.


That's what a racist would say.....

You know what is reality??? Who tips worse than "Blacks" "Canadians" & whatever other stereotypical label you've placed on people??? ÜBER X riders, that mostly happen to be Caucasian. Hmmm, what's your theory now?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> That's what a racist would say.....


And a realist. I am a racist and a realist.

You may mean it as an insult or a pejorative, but I consider "racist" to be a compliment. It means you've been paying attention to the world as it is, not as you wish it to be.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> That's what a racist would say.....
> 
> You know what is reality??? Who tips worse than "Blacks" "Canadians" & whatever other stereotypical label you've placed on people??? ÜBER X riders, that mostly happen to be Caucasian. Hmmm, what's your theory now?


My theory is that Uber riders are an inferior race.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> And a realist. I am a racist and a realist.
> 
> You may mean it as an insult or a pejorative, but I consider "racist" to be a compliment. It means you've been paying attention to the world as it is, not as you wish it to be.


All I can do is laugh, pity & report you..... Über on!!!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> All I can do is laugh, pity & report you..... Über on!!!


Right back at you!

Except for the reporting part. I can fight my own battles because I have the truth on my side. You on the other hand, must go crying to the mods to protect your opinion.

Sad, really.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I agree Uber pax are the inferior race or superior whatevvvr


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Right back at you!


Right! B/c now were in kindergarten. Lol. Bye sir....


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Little boxes, on the hillside, little boxes filled with ticky tacky


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Right! B/c now were in kindergarten. Lol. Bye sir....


This whole thread is about race and culture. I guess your opinion doesn't hold up to real world scrutiny. The OP claimed that his rating was trashed by members of the current ghetto culture in this country. Did you miss that, or are you incapable of believing it?


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This whole thread is about race and culture. I guess your opinion doesn't hold up to real world scrutiny. The OP claimed that his rating was trashed by members of the current ghetto culture in this country. Did you miss that, or are you incapable of believing it?


I can read. Unfortunately, I'm replying to you, aren't I? I'm capable of not perpetuating stereotypes. Thanks for asking.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

The problem is if we leave people like you & the original poster to their own devices, we end up with Charleston, SC. Your racist rant is not acceptable.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> The problem is if we leave people like you & the original poster to their own devices, we end up with Charleston, SC. Your racist rant is not acceptable.


Wow, escalate much? So in your fantasy world, stating the truth that black people are poor tippers is the moral equivalent of cold blooded murder?

Are you for real? Or are you playing a caricature of a mindless liberal?

You know who else are crap tippers? Old women. Does that make me ageist? Do you equate that with murder?


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Wow, escalate much? So in your fantasy world, stating the truth that black people are poor tippers is the moral equivalent of cold blooded murder?
> 
> Are you for real? Or are you playing a caricature of a mindless liberal?
> 
> You know who else are crap tippers? Old women. Does that make me ageist? Do you equate that with murder?


Blah blah blah... There is nothing in ^^^^ that came from any of my statements. Go make up things/lies to rant about with someone else. Your racist rants are still not acceptable here!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

You know Jaguagirl, there's another thread that is advocating refusal of service to overweight people. You should pipe in there and let them know that their attitude will inevitably lead to the wholesale slaughter of the obese.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You know Jaguagirl, there's another thread that is advocating refusal of service to overweight people. You should pipe in there and let them know that their attitude will inevitably lead to the wholesale slaughter of the obese.


So, now you're admitting that your rant is just as wrong as his??? Sounds about right!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> So, now you're admitting that your rant is just as wrong as his??? Sounds about right!


No. I'm mocking you and your premise that all racists are murderers like the idiot in SC. That guy was crazy and gives racists a bad name. Just like the few crazies who murder in the name of Islam give all Muslims a bad name.

Your premise that "I don't like you" = "I want to kill you" is absurd.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> No. I'm mocking you and your premise that all racists are murderers like the idiot in SC. That guy was crazy and gives racists a bad name. Just like the few crazies who murder in the name of Islam give all Muslims a bad name.
> 
> Your premise that "I don't like you" = "I want to kill you" is absurd.


That was not my premise. That is you trying to generalize what I said. Anyway, you are absurd, sir! You are..... & please stay away from churches.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She told me she'd been trained by Uber in NYC to be ready and to tip. Thanks NY!


NYC cabbies trained me to be ready and to tip too ... about the only way we could get cabs during a rainstorm 30 years ago was to have a standing / regular account at some of the cab companies in Manhattan ... the regular account came with a proviso told to us by a dispatcher "you gotta be ready when you call and you gotta tip the driver at least $5 every time, otherwise the cabbies will start ignoring your requests" ... been tipping cabbies ever since


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> The problem is if we leave people like you & the original poster to their own devices, we end up with Charleston, SC. Your racist rant is not acceptable.


Just reminding you what you posted.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You know Jaguagirl, there's another thread that is advocating refusal of service to overweight people. You should pipe in there and let them know that their attitude will inevitably lead to the wholesale slaughter of the obese.


Hey hey hey
I like that thread 
His right as an independent contractor


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Just reminding you what you posted.


I know what I wrote. You are an admitted racist that has the potential to be a murderer as evidenced by your racist rants here on this forum. That has nothing to do with Über or tips. Stay on topic, sir. Stop generalizing. Oh sorry....racist tend to do that!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Hey hey hey
> I like that thread
> His right as an independent contractor


So if he has the right to refuse service to the morbidly obese, what other group of people can he refuse service to?

Plus, according to JaguaGirl, refusing service leads to spree killing.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Hey hey hey
> I like that thread
> His right as an independent contractor


He's from here in DC area. He has that type of wry humor. We're used to it.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> So if he has the right to refuse service to the morbidly obese, what other group of people can he refuse service to?
> 
> Plus, according to JaguaGirl, refusing service leads to spree killing.


She should go try to buy a burger without a shirt or shoes on


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> So if he has the right to refuse service to the morbidly obese, what other group of people can he refuse service to?
> 
> Plus, according to JaguaGirl, refusing service leads to spree killing.


When did I say that? There you go, generalizing again.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> She should go try to buy a burger without a shirt or shoes on


What does that mean?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> I know what I wrote. You are an admitted racist that has the potential to be a murderer as evidenced by your racist rants here on this forum. That has nothing to do with Über or tips. Stay on topic, sir. Stop generalizing. Oh sorry....racist tend to do that!


"Potential to be a murderer"?

LOL. You're off your meds, aren't you?

Nowhere in this thread, or anywhere else did I advocate murder. In fact I'm against murder. 100% against it.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> What does that mean?


Ever see that sign anywhere sweetheart
No.shirt 
No.shoes 
No service
Go fight that if you really care were just trying.to help op feel better


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


We have a black president now, didn't you know? There is no need to pay for anything. All of my "pending" payments in SideCars system were all black except for 1 Mexican. "Pending" = declined credit card or they "forgot" to "close-out their ride" and you'll get paid by SideCar after 21 days (max $75). I greeted all of them by name, said "Thank You" and didn't take any of them to the wrong address.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> "Potential to be a murderer"?
> 
> LOL. You're off your meds, aren't you?
> 
> Nowhere in this thread, or anywhere else did I advocate murder. In fact I'm against murder. 100% against it.


You murder a little everyday with your racist views.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

(Blowing my whistle) 
Time for a timeout, 

We don't see things the way THEY are, we see things the way WE are...


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Ever see that sign anywhere sweetheart
> No.shirt
> No.shoes
> No service
> Go fight that if you really care were just trying.to help op feel better


Everything is in attitude. Trust me if I walked in anywhere without a shirt, shoes, etc, I would still get a burger.

What you're attempting to say-help OP is wrong & illegal. Yes! Even as an "independent contractor." All it will take is for one person to sue your asses for discriminating. You probably don't have much but you do have insurance. A person can even come after your house. Don't believe me, if you do not want. Learn the hard way. If you're racist, you better do a damn good job of hiding it to the public you serve or your asses can become grass.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

observer said:


> (Blowing my whistle)
> Time for a timeout,
> 
> We don't see things the way THEY are, we see things the way WE are...


Seriously. She called me a murderer because I said that blacks are crap tippers. LOL.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in Houston. White 50 yr old female. I've driven many black folks, poor from crappy neighborhoods to middle class businessmen. Only demographic I haven't had from there is older (over 70). Only had one who was a jerk and he was a 40 something business guy going to the airport at 5am who had to have the heat just so and direct me. I don't know how he rated. As far as in general I haven't seen any rating hit from any of them but MOST of my pax are NOT black so it's hard to tell. I can say other than that one guy who was just your typical annoying control freak they have all been fine.
> 
> I rarely pick up in questionable neighborhoods although I have dropped off in them. Mostly pax going home from work. Those folks have always been great.
> 
> ...


You're also a female, above any other category.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> We have a black president now, didn't you know? There is no need to pay for anything. All of my "pending" payments in SideCars system were all black except for 1 Mexican. "Pending" = declined credit card or they "forgot" to "close-out their ride" and you'll get paid by SideCar after 21 days (max $75). I greeted all of them by name, said "Thank You" and didn't take any of them to the wrong address.


So what! Lol. That happens all the time here in DC & 90% of pax are Caucasian. My point is why generalize? People are people.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

It's time.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh My said:


> We have a black president now, didn't you know? There is no need to pay for anything. All of my "pending" payments in SideCars system were all black except for 1 Mexican. "Pending" = declined credit card or they "forgot" to "close-out their ride" and you'll get paid by SideCar after 21 days (max $75). I greeted all of them by name, said "Thank You" and didn't take any of them to the wrong address.


You're a murderer for claiming that blacks are more likely to have their credit cards declined.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You're a murderer for claiming that blacks are more likely to have their credit cards declined.


 Things racist say....


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> It's time.


Ahhh, humanity....


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

I'm done with this convo. Don't say I didn't warn you, when one of you show up on the news having your racist asses handed to you on a platter. Über will not have your back!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> I'm done with this convo. Don't say I didn't warn you, when one of you show up on the news having your racist asses handed to you on a platter. Über will not have your back!


Bye.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


Sooo your attributing this to blacks and rap music instead of it being an awards show with a lot of out of towners? Yeah...I'm sure you gave the exact same service and courtesy...


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Tip: don't work the BET awards again.
> 
> It ain't working for you.


LOL! How ironic you put "Tip" and "BET" in the same sentence.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Except that's a blanket stereotype & NOT a fact.....


It is pretty close. I know of waiters and the worst were asians and then students. Blacks were next. Maybe the asians were actually from Asia. The students and blacks were American.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

here is the deal , i wrote before , indian , black ,white trash ,preppy, young females , frat boys, butch's and foreigner ect ect we cant pick up anyone. lol its all a roll on the dice who is a jagoff and who isnt.


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

M_silicon_valley said:


> this ignorance is why you will never get a tip from your black PAX! your hatred is ingrained so deep it has become part of who you are; realize it or not and admit it or not you give sub-par service when you see color, because you feel the tip is not coming. this might only be through your tone or an unbeknownst to you attitude you carry towards your PAX of color. in the food-service industry this is called the black treatment and is what perpetuates the myth of blacks not tipping. we do not bother to tip racist ignorant types like you who think they are not going to receive a tip when they see a black patron; hence the quality of service suffers. as a black driver with service industry experience I can let you know that for myself and other blacks I know that share my views; we will actually tip VERY well when the service warrants it. the underlying racism you carry in your texas heart is bleeding through my dear and it shows to your black PAX who are smart enough to get out of your car ASAP and hopefully not come across you again; much less give you a bonus for being ignorant!


Lol... "notorious"


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

M_silicon_valley said:


> this ignorance is why you will never get a tip from your black PAX! your hatred is ingrained so deep it has become part of who you are; realize it or not and admit it or not you give sub-par service when you see color, because you feel the tip is not coming. this might only be through your tone or an unbeknownst to you attitude you carry towards your PAX of color. in the food-service industry this is called the black treatment and is what perpetuates the myth of blacks not tipping. we do not bother to tip racist ignorant types like you who think they are not going to receive a tip when they see a black patron; hence the quality of service suffers. as a black driver with service industry experience I can let you know that for myself and other blacks I know that share my views; we will actually tip VERY well when the service warrants it. *the underlying racism you carry in your texas heart is bleeding through my dear* and it shows to your black PAX who are smart enough to get out of your car ASAP and hopefully not come across you again; much less give you a bonus for being ignorant!


You were on a roll and making a great point about not stereotyping whole groups then you throw in this line...come on now...

And on a side note I tip service people very well.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm just here to laugh at all the butthurt


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


-- I live in Santa Monica and typically work (drive Uber) around here. White people are the worst tippers! - there you have it!!!!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

toi said:


> what do u think of $0.99 tacos at jack in the box man?


Those are the bomb at midnight to 3am. You can eat them while picking up drunks. The odor messes with the drunks.

Buy a 12 pack and sell them 2 for $5. They all want to go to Taco Bell anyway. Save yourself time. Buy a dozen and sell them to the passengers

Win-win

Everyone should have tacos in their cars Friday and Saturday from midnight to 3am. Just tell them it's uberTaco. Catering to the wasted.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

The deciding factor of your ranking is the price. That's it. Doesn't matter if it was a good ride or bad ride. If the passenger thinks they paid to much 1*. If someone else is paying 5*. If they had friends that split the fare 5*. 

You kind of get the point. Very rare is it based on the ride. More on how cheap the passenger is and if they feel they paid too much


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

My friend works in the limo company. He says that all the experienced drivers remain sick days to be used during the BET award.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

M_silicon_valley said:


> this ignorance is why you will never get a tip from your black PAX! your hatred is ingrained so deep it has become part of who you are; realize it or not and admit it or not you give sub-par service when you see color, because you feel the tip is not coming. this might only be through your tone or an unbeknownst to you attitude you carry towards your PAX of color. in the food-service industry this is called the black treatment and is what perpetuates the myth of blacks not tipping. we do not bother to tip racist ignorant types like you who think they are not going to receive a tip when they see a black patron; hence the quality of service suffers. as a black driver with service industry experience I can let you know that for myself and other blacks I know that share my views; we will actually tip VERY well when the service warrants it. the underlying racism you carry in your texas heart is bleeding through my dear and it shows to your black PAX who are smart enough to get out of your car ASAP and hopefully not come across you again; much less give you a bonus for being ignorant!


you act as if people of color are mind readers, I have been in the service industry for way too long, what do Canadians and canoes have in common ? canoes tip ! At the country club a black member tips the black bag drop guy but not the white guy that is actually married to a black girl but the black members ESP got crossed into thinking he was a raciest when he wasn't ???? WTF you keep that race hate thing going bro, nice job!


----------



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> And whether you like it or not, all stereotypes have a basis in reality.


Taxi drivers in Arizona are uneducated, cranky, smelly old farts who think the world revolves around them. My experience with them, but lots of people agree with me. Basis in reality.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

aiseop said:


> Taxi drivers in Arizona are uneducated, cranky, smelly old farts who think the world revolves around them. My experience with them, but lots of people agree with me. Basis in reality.


Only some of them. The rest are smelly rude foreigners.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There is a large amount of bandwidth on this topic about who will be sued and dire consequences for doing this or that. I am qualified to discuss this topic, as I have been through more than a little of it. For now, I will spare the details, except as necessary.

It would be difficult for any court or regualtory authority to do much to an Uber driver who did not work this or that area, turned off his application in this or that area, There is not much that any regulatory authority can do to an individual _taxicab_ driver who does not work this or that area, or who puts up his *OFF DUTY *sign and duly notes it on his trip sheet every time he discharges a passenger in this or that neighbourhood.

In theory, a court, in a civil proceeding, could do something to either an Uber driver who does not accept pings here or there or to a cab driver who puts up his *OFF DUTY* sign and notes it on his trip sheet every time that he drops a customer in this or that neighbourhood. It is not as hard as most people think for action against an individual driver to succeed, either. This is due to certain recent legal doctrines, such as "burden shifting" and "disparate impact" that violate a defendant's Constitutional, legislated and Common Law Rights and protections.

Still, the chance of any legal proceeding's directed solely against an individual driver going forth is not very good. Legal proceeding need lawyers. If there is one thing that all lawyers require; be they ambulance chasers, busybody do-gooders, or those looking to make a name for themselves, it is _money._ No lawyer is going to go after anything if there _ain't no money_ in it, even if he _*IS*_ a busybody do-gooder. Most individual drivers do not have too much money. Most of them do not have too much in assets, either. In short, there is not enough money in going after an individual driver.

As far as regulatory authorities vs. an individual driver, going OFF DUTY is at the driver's discretion. All that the driver need state is that he was excercising his discretion, and, if he has a lawyer worth anything, that lawyer will not let his client answer questions as to why he exercised his discretion.

Any lawyer, in a civil suit, is always looking for the proverbial "deep pockets". Usually, this is a company. Thus, the lawyers will proceed against a company before they would consider proceeding against an individual driver. Uber certainly has deep pockets. The plaintiff might name one, or more, individual driver(s) in the suit, but the company is always named and is really the lawyers' target. The doctrine of "burden shifting", a violation of a defendant's Constitutional Rights, dictates that all a plaintiff need do is run into court and holler *"DISCRIMINIATION!"* and suddenly the burden of proof shifts to the defendant who must prove that he did _not_ discriminate. Still, no lawyer is going to proceed against a company if he thinks that there is any chance that his target can prove that it did not discriminate. As long as Uber can come up with documentation that requests from this or that area are receiving consistent and routine responses, the would-be plaintiff's case fails. As long as there are Uber drivers who are responding to requests in this or that neighbourhood, there is nothing that any court can do to an individual driver who will not respond to requests in this or that neighbourhood.

A basic premise of the transportation for hire business that many people fail to understand is that many rules do not come into play until someone approaches a vehicle and demands service. You can penalise a driver who refuses to carry someone to neighbourhood X, but you can not penalise a driver who does not wait in neighbourhood X for passengers to approach him. Yes, it is illegal for an individual driver to "red-line", but the law is almost unenforceable.

Proceeding against a company seems more likely to render some money. In the case of Uber, in theory, at least, the money is there. Likely, the funds and assets are protected and might be difficult to attach, but not impossible. Out of fifty billion, there _must_ be a million or two lying around somewhere that some busybody do-gooder can get his hands on it. Uber can issue all the disclaimers that it will, but recent court rulings, regulation and legislation are not on its side. For quite some time, all three of the foregoing have held taxicab and limousine companies responsible for the actions of their drivers, despite the companies' claim that the drivers are affiliated with a given company under contract. It would not be difficult to make the legal leap from cab company or limousine company to Uber. The cab and limousine companies have tried to insist that they are not in the transportation business, but are in the business of providing services to cab or limousine drivers. The courts, regulators and legislators stopped buying that argument some time past.

Suing the cab companies here has not proved too profitable for the do-gooders. The then Director of the Equal Rights Centre here, who is the guiltiest of guilty fair-skinned liberal busybody do-gooders, even admitted that suing the cab companies here was not the answer. He learned pretty quickly that the one or two that have any assets will always buy off the plaintiffs quickly. To be sure, the busybodies do not want that, but it would not look too good before a judge if they reject the generous offers of these companies that have money so early on in the proceedings. "Plaintiffs' Lawyers" or "Trial Lawyers" _ain't_ the only ones who do not want to try cases. As for the other cab companies here, let me put it this way: Given the choice between the balance sheet of a Colorado short line in the 1930s or a Washington cab company in the late twentieth or early twenty-first century, I would take the Colorado railroad *every*_ time._


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> ...you notice that people from different cultures have different values than your culture.
> 
> Blacks are worse tippers than Canadiens. Go find a waitress/waiter and ask them.


I always have fun with all my black riders, especially the males-I never feel threatened and sometimes I talk shit, however, it was known in the restaurant industry that Canadians are the cheapest followed by the blacks, but that is old here say. I took this really nice black kid, probably 23 to a wings restaurant where he worked in the kitchen. We had a great conversation and when he got out he gave me a $5.00 tip! I think the ride was $10.00. The really cheapest ethnic group who doesn't tip are Chinese and Indians, however, I received $20 from a young Chinese woman and $5.00 from an Indian woman. Shocked that either gave me a tip. You never know. I think it all depends on how or if you can relate to people, but some aren't going to tip no matter what. I love all people except ones who want to give me a hard time for no reason - then I will show my ass - and it ain't pretty.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is a large amount of bandwidth on this topic about who will be sued and dire consequences for doing this or that. I am qualified to discuss this topic, as I have been through more than a little of it. For now, I will spare the details, except as necessary.
> 
> It would be difficult for any court or regualtory authority to do much to an Uber driver who did not work this or that area, turned off his application in this or that area, There is not much that any regulatory authority can do to an individual _taxicab_ driver who does not work this or that area, or who puts up his *OFF DUTY *sign and duly notes it on his trip sheet every time he discharges a passenger in this or that neighbourhood.
> 
> ...


Who cares about any of that??? Just don't discriminate..... Period!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I...well...what I really want to say is....okay, this is really important...there was this really rude PAX who was black...no, she was Asian...wait, she was a Latina...but when she got in she said Malo so maybe Samoan...ya, but most of my PAX are White so probably White. Yes, she was [email protected], just can't remember now.

My rating is 4.9 and one night it was a 3.6 or so. It happens. Guess awards shows are not on your hotspot list anymore.


----------



## Gil (Jun 16, 2015)

People would rather judge a race than an individual person... this just doesn't make a whole lot of damn sense to me...a shit bags is a shit bag no matter what color their skin is.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

[QUOTE="Fuzzyelvis, post: 337633, member: 5854" he was a 40 something business guy going to the airport at 5am who had to have the heat just so and direct me.NY![/QUOTE]

I think I will start bringing a snuggy blanket, teddy bear, pacifier (for those cocky wanna be execs) and a cooling mist fan.
That should about cover it.....
Your pain is felt.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


Carry some fried chicken from Popeyes on Sunday's.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

alln said:


> Probably she wanted you to the sing Rehana song "shut up and drive " lol
> If someone tell me shut up I will cancel the ride right away.


Hell yea! Cancel and tell her STFU and get out!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> My theory is that Uber riders are an inferior race.


A race of cheap bastards.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Carry some fried chicken from Popeyes on Sunday's.


Things another racist would say....


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

JLA said:


> You're right. It isn't a black/white issue. However, black and wanna be rapper most definitely is. Never had a good experience with those types.


+1
There is a stigma in this community that you have to he "hard".
It erks me when I encounter someone who does not smile, mumbles, no handshake or greeting of any kind, always "cool", and the "I don't have time for you" attitude(aka being "hard"). But I have just learned that it's who they are...nothing personal. 
ROFL...i make it a point to give them my best white-guy "have a super-duper day now, sir!!" My hope is that they will laugh when they think of my ride and rate me a 5 while smiling as they cover their mouth with their fist.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

observer said:


> parked in front of OUR house, where we have lived for 50 years


On the street? The public street? Doesn't matter....it's not your property, if that's the case


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


You sound like a racist ****.Maybe you got those 1 stars because you were sending off these racist vibes. where you tensing up? I have noticed that some uberx drivers I have used come off as rude and feel tense.It is weird because as a driver I have never been nowhere close to how rude some of these entitled (broke) white uberx jerks act like.

I have an advice for you.Cancel any black sounding names and only transport white executives around and you will keep a 5* because nobody has ever been deactivated due to a white person's 1 star rate or complaint.


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

And the correct term is black American or African American. African Americans are not the only black people in the U.S. Or the world.I am black but not African American/ Black American. I am on their side but I have almost nothing in common with their culture except for the fact that white America hates us both.


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

I also give an additional 1 star bonus to any African American rider considering the fact that some of the belligerence that come from their youth is due their historical process.I can't imagine growing up in a country where you are constantly being bullied,ostracized dehumanized murdered by police and getting locked up on trumped up charges .....I also hate most white people. Specially the dull uneducated poor white people .The rich whites are better


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Carry some fried chicken from Popeyes on Sunday's.


That's just rude!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uberslave said:


> And the correct term is black American or African American. African Americans are not the only black people in the U.S. Or the world.I am black but not African American/ Black American. I am on their side but I have almost nothing in common with their culture except for the fact that white America hates us both.


Just American works for me. I neither want nor need to have my flavor of nationality defined by my skin tone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Who cares about any of that??? Just don't discriminate..... Period!


Perhaps those whom several posters have threatened with lawsuits or other dire consequences might care about it. I did state similar in my opening sentences.

In Voltaire's "best of all possible worlds", people will not "discriminate..... period!". Sadly, this _ain't_ Voltaire's "best of all possible worlds". It _ain't_ even a "Walgreen's World".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberslave said:


> .....I also hate most white people. Specially the dull uneducated poor white people .The rich whites are better


.......must be from Jamaica or Zimbabwe. If you hate white people so much, why are you here?

You are similar to the Persians who love the mullahs so much, but they are here. If they hate America, hate atheists, hate Christians, hate Jews, hate Buddhists, hate pagans and love the mullahs so much, why are they not in Persia with the mullahs?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> On the street? The public street? Doesn't matter....it's not your property, if that's the case


In some municipalities, the government does give _some_ recognition to resident's priviliges to the streets in their neighbourhoods. In the District of Columbia, the government has recongnised that for years. This is why it put into place a Residential Parking Permit programme. If you live in certain designated blocks, you pay a little extra at registration time, and, on your registration window sticker, the government puts a notation that you are a resident of one of the designated residential blocks. This allows you unlimited parking in that zone while outsiders are restricted to two hours. Some years later, the government further modified it to allow parking _only_ to those who had the required zone designation on the registration sticker. It did not allow outsiders to park. If there is one thing at which the D.C. gubbamint is efficient, it is the issuing of parking summonses. Parking Enforcement aggressively patrols the restricted neighbourhood streets and viciously issues summonses. The nastycams and ticket flunkies have a contest going to see who can make the most money for D.C.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......must be from Jamaica or Zimbabwe. If you hate white people so much, why are you here?
> 
> You are similar to the Persians who love the mullahs so much, but they are here. If they hate America, hate atheists, hate Christians, hate Jews, hate Buddhists, hate pagans and love the mullahs so much, why are they not in Persia with the mullahs?


See I missed that last part of the rant. I dearly hope this person is a troll. Either way I'm disgusted.

And if you're in the service industry for any length of time you get threatened with lawsuits. The people threatening are morons for the most part talking out of their asses.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> See I missed that last part of the rant. I dearly hope this person is a troll. Either way I'm disgusted.
> 
> And if you're in the service industry for any length of time you get threatened with lawsuits. The people threatening are morons for the most part talking out of their asses.


I suspect trolling, but have not concluded, yet.

If you are in the transportation business, you _do_ get sued. I used to be a cab company official. I _have_ been there.

I am sure that more than one Philadelphia lawyer has been reading about Uber's billions and trying to think of a way to get at some of them, at least.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't know what happen at the bet awards but from my point of view..as a black drive I can tell you that no one black white or brown tips..I have been driving for a year 4.8 and probably been tipped 5 times...so don't make no tips a color thing...it's an Uber thing...their policy, no need to tip...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dts08 said:


> Don't know what happen at the bet awards but from my point of view..as a black drive I can tell you that no one black white or brown tips..I have been driving for a year 4.8 and probably been tipped 5 times...so don't make no tips a color thing...it's an Uber thing...their policy, no need to tip...


I think yours is a Boston thing. I drive 2 or 3 days a week and pull at least ONE tip. It may just be a $5 but I get something. Damn, Yankees are cheap.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> On the street? The public street? Doesn't matter....it's not your property, if that's the case


I realize that, SHE is the one that gets upset at US. We don't yell at her when she parks her car there and doesn't move it for three weeks. Collecting dirt and leaking transmission fluid all over the street.

She owns three cars, has two parking spaces for her unit but rents one out to her neighbor for cash. So parks two cars on the street and rarely moves them, oh and she uses her husbands,(who is never there) handicap placard so she can park and not get ticketed so that area doesn't get cleaned by the street sweeper.

I don't mind if she parks there, and moves her car around, she shouldn't mind if I do either.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Things another racist would say....


Calm your moose knuckle.... I was being sarcastic. I was born and raised in East NY Brooklyn where ALL my friends were Blk. If a blk comedian can freely say what I said above, why can't I? Last I heard, this is a free country. The only thing I am racist of is uneducated freeloaders that work the system to get free money from their state. I guess that falls under all races.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Calm your moose knuckle.... I was being sarcastic. I was born and raised in East NY Brooklyn where ALL my friends were Blk. If a blk comedian can freely say what I said above, why can't I? Last I heard, this is a free country. The only thing I am racist of is uneducated freeloaders that work the system to get free money from their state. I guess that falls under all races.


Lol. Unfortunately, humor & sarcasm is lost by text. IMO wasn't very funny tho. Anyway, Über humor on....


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Uberslave said:


> And the correct term is black American or African American. African Americans are not the only black people in the U.S. Or the world.I am black but not African American/ Black American. I am on their side but I have almost nothing in common with their culture except for the fact that white America hates us both.


I make it easier and just say "Black" or "Blacks" . You are correct that some black are Spanish decent from Carribean while others came here from Africa and therefore different. My term "Black" might not work depending on what I am describing.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dts08 said:


> Don't know what happen at the bet awards but from my point of view..as a black drive I can tell you that no one black white or brown tips..I have been driving for a year 4.8 and probably been tipped 5 times...so don't make no tips a color thing...it's an Uber thing...their policy, no need to tip...


Service industry tips and that is all races/colors. Old people tip and have had a black older lady tip me (I haven't had too many older, black people in my car). Maybe they look at your race and think "they never tip so why would I tip him?" 5 tips only is very low. I get 5 tips in 3 weeks and I do this very part time.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

If you really want to be honest with yourself, we are all racists and bigots. Sometimes we need to call ourselves a racist / bigot before we start pounding on others. It is a matter of degree and our ability to be empathetic.

I know it is easy to take the color of skin, observe an action, and then attribute this to those with that color. But we have to try hard to get past our racism as the easy way out. We all do it though. If you think you don't, you're not being honest with yourself.

And if we really wanted to, we could also say we are all black, to some degree. If you look at me today, I'm white. But if you could do a one of those time-lapse tricks with my genetics and track my ancestors from the US to Europe to the Mediterranean to Africa a few 100,ooo years ago, I'm black.

I don't know if my ancestors were good tippers or not, but they were black


----------



## BigChris67 (Jun 5, 2015)

I worked the BET award show Sunday and picked up "black wanna be thug rappers and was tipped $100 just to drive them around the corner to the hotel compared to 2 white female passengers that i picked up that had a drunk boyfriend calling her a ***** and opening and slamming my car door to the point where i was about to put my truck in park and fight him and do you think they tipped me or said sorry for the trouble or thank you?


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Dts08 said:


> Don't know what happen at the bet awards but from my point of view..as a black drive I can tell you that no one black white or brown tips..I have been driving for a year 4.8 and probably been tipped 5 times...so don't make no tips a color thing...it's an Uber thing...their policy, no need to tip...


Boston PAX virtually never tip. 
My black pax experiences.....

Single black riders (both male and female) have always been very nice and have rated me well (as best as I can tell). Also, the crappier the neighborhood the destination is the nicer they seem to be.
Couples - 2 black pax passengers regardless of sex, they don't say much to me.... some are nice and some are rude - no different than any other race. Groups.... 4 black pax, usually rude to me and/or a PIA.... usually get bad ratings from them (as best as I can tell).

.....my experiences.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I picked up 4 6ft 200 lb black dudes in fairy outfits from downtown one time
I laughed when they got in
They stank like weed
I made a weed joke or two
Got along great
5 starz both ways but being racist is fun 99% of the time

And I'm whiiite


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I picked up 4 6ft 200 lb black dudes in fairy outfits from downtown one time
> I laughed when they got in
> They stank like weed
> I made a weed joke or two
> ...


How is this racist?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I don't think it's any different saying black pax don't tip
I assume 90% are stoners when I pick them up by their appearance so it's racist


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I don't think it's any different saying black pax don't tip
> I assume 90% are stoners when I pick them up by their appearance so it's racist


Except what you thought wasn't what you wrote & we can't read your mind. So how are we to know that you are admittedly like 99%of racist, who keep it in their heart?

Trolls.....


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

BET awards or not the issue here is you were at a party location. I feel this thread should be deleted as it may cause some wrongful misunderstanding of the actual issue. (The issue isn't race at all, the issue is you were at an event that was classified party and people been drinking so what do you really expect from drunk people?)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

observer said:


> This brings up something I've been wanting to get off my chest for a while.
> 
> A couple months ago a neighbor in an 8 unit apartment building next door called the cops on her neighbor for loud music.
> 
> ...


Not sure Hindu is an ethnicity, but carry on.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Not sure Hindu is an ethnicity, but carry on.


 I think you may be right, it's a religion. They were from India or Pakistan. I got there late (as usual), and didn't get a chance to speak with them.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

observer said:


> I think you may be right, it's a religion. They were from India or Pakistan. I got there late (as usual), and didn't get a chance to speak with them.


Get those two confused and you're in a world of hurt. My guess would be India.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

This really is the worst thread at the worst time. Look, some racist psycho just massacred people inside of a church, for crying out loud! But I believe in freedom of speech, and the marketplace of ideas and all that. If people just held in their ignorance, no one would ever be able to sew seeds of change/knowledge/wisdom/insight or whatever.

For what it's worth, most of my pax are white and almost none of them tip. Some of them are assholes. I've driven a only few black pax. All were very nice. This is just my experience and it doesn't represent all of Uber.

I'm white, but I come from a biracial household. My stepfather is black, and has been married to my mom since I was 11. I'm now 32. I've lived in predominantly black, low income neighborhoods. I now live in a predominantly white, middle class neighborhood. People are just people.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Get those two confused and you're in a world of hurt. My guess would be India.


For sure, maybe even an atomic bomb pointed at my house. 

I think so too, I'm going to have to ask my uncle.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In 1947, British India was divided into a Hindu State, India and a Moslem State, Pakistan. There was East and West Pakistan. In 1972 (or something like that) the East split from the West and became Bangala Desh.

While "Hindu" usually refers to a religion, it can refer to an ethnicity. 

One of the major languages spoken in India is "Hindi". Hindi is an Indo-European tongue directly descended from Sanskrit, one of the major Ancient Eastern Aryan languages. Students of the Indo-European languages include Sanskrit in their studies.

The Hindu creed is the only surviving ancient pagan creed of the Caucasian People. Yes, there has been some revival of ancient Aryan paganism, but most of that is syncretic, whereas Hinduism is not.

(and yes, I am aware that Herr Schickelgruber made "Aryan" a dirty word, but I use it in an academic sense here).


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> This really is the worst thread at the worst time. Look, some racist psycho just massacred people inside of a church, for crying out loud!


I totally agree with you and I believe many others reading this thread are disappointed. People need to hold certain topics to themselves and know if you going to share it don't make it race related, it is such a sensitive topic.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

[QUOTE="I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.[/QUOTE]

You totally go against your own word man and need to change this attitude not just as an Uber driver but in the world outside of Uber. You are a bit ignorant and need to know this forum has all type of people from all parts of the world. Plus if this is something you are committed full time and you want to make money you will pick up anyone and everyone so think twice before you judge by the color of skin.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In 1947, British India was divided into a Hindu State, India and a Moslem State, Pakistan. There was East and West Pakistan. In 1972 (or something like that) the East split from the West and became Bangala Desh.
> 
> While "Hindu" usually refers to a religion, it can refer to an ethnicity.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, I knew India and Pakistan were one country before but did not know why they were split up. Things make a little more sense now.

The rest of the information is also very interesting, thank you again for providing it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> I totally agree with you and I believe many others reading this thread are disappointed. People need to hold certain topics to themselves and know if you going to share it don't make it race related, it is such a sensitive topic.


I disagree. Not communicating with each other is the basis of ignorance and mistrust.

Sometimes some of us get a little out of hand and that is not acceptable.

I think having a healthy debate about any subject brings a viewpoint different than our own and hopefully a better understanding for everyone.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

observer said:


> I think having a healthy debate about any subject brings a viewpoint different than our own and hopefully a better understanding for everyone.


Yes, discussion and debate are healthy, in my opinion. But the OP is making sweeping generalizations, and so are other posters, about entire races/ethnicities. Then saying they plan to discriminate against black people. They're just outright saying this, as if it's the 1950s, and we need whites-only Ubers and colored-only ubers. It depresses me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, discussion and debate are healthy, in my opinion. But the OP is making sweeping generalizations, and so are other posters, about entire races/ethnicities. Then saying they plan to discriminate against black people. They're just outright saying this, as if it's the 1950s, and we need whites-only Ubers and colored-only ubers. It depresses me.


I know some have expressed pretty strong opinions but I don't remember them beeing that bad. I may have missed some posts.

I'm going to have to go back and reread the thread.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

observer said:


> I know some have expressed pretty strong opinions but I don't remember them beeing that bad. I may have missed some posts.
> 
> I'm going to have to go back and reread the thread.





JLA said:


> Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> Blacks are notorious for not tipping





JLA said:


> Yup to all that. Young, black wanna be gangsta rappers and their hoochie mama girlfriends. Staying away from those kind of events and clubs catering to those types from now on.





Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> ...you notice that people from different cultures have different values than your culture.
> 
> Blacks are worse tippers than Canadiens. Go find a waitress/waiter and ask them.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

observer said:


> I think having a healthy debate about any subject brings a viewpoint different than our own and hopefully a better understanding for everyone.


I agree with healthy debates as well but listen when it goes into the race card thats a little beyond it man. Everyone entitled to own opinion but I was raised in a mixed family so I never looked at color as a problem.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

That's a far cry from Whites only Ubers and Colored only Ubers.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Dear op - most people if not all that work in the service industry understand where your comming from. I've had a half dozen black girl friends a few black best friends and a black roommate, all nice people. But this forum isn't about that it's about Uber driving and the actual people who get in your car as customers.

In 8 months doing black and SUV I took 2700 trips and of those only 3 were requested by black people. The first one asked to borrow 5,000 dollars for some business idea he had, the second is a pro football player who made 23 million last year, left no tip and 4 stars even though I got him to his flight on time after he forgot what time it was partying and the third one was a lady who was all smiles until about 5 minutes before I dropped her off and she started asking about refunds.

That's not representative of all black people, but all black people that I myself drove.

But still I keep an open mind about every individual with that being said and so should you. And not work bet events.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

observer said:


> That's a far cry from Whites only Ubers and Colored only Ubers.


Close enough....


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


Let me begin by asking if it is possible that perhaps you were somewhat uncomfortable providing service to these folks. Honestly, I am not accusing you of anything; we have only met here, on this forum. All I have to work with is this thread post, 40-something years' personal experience being multiracial, having dealt with other people's racial biases literally from moment of birth. While last point may sound odd, I assure you would completely understand knowing enough background. Anyway, being mixed ancestry can provide awesome insight into understanding racial/ethnic dynamics. After hearing comments like this thread post thousands of times over the years, I would like to issue you friendly challenge. Again, is it possible that on some level, you were more comfortable providing service to mostly white clientele, rather than to large numbers of blacks. Before immediately responding, just think very carefully about that question, bearing in mind people at large celebrations, of any race, often act dumb.

Embarrassing you on this forum is not my intent. Racial stereotypes have very real consequences: *"Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel."* Have you ever been disrespected by non-black guys? What about by non-black people, period? Though we have never met, I guarantee you have. Have you ever considered refusing to pick them up? Perhaps, yet for some reason, doubt the feeling was quite as personal. That quote says great deal about what really might be going on. By the way, having an honest talk with your *"...black friends.." *about your feelings might help you understand yourself better, regardless of what race you may be. Trust me, my friend, most racial prejudices are stronger than we think, yet very subtle, hard to see on our own.

To anyone else reading this post, four decades of dealing with racial BS has taught me some things. For example, negative racial stereotypes about minorities focus almost exclusively on black people.

Does anyone create threads warning drivers about alleged racial misbehavior attributable to Whites, Browns, Yellows, or Reds? Meh, when it comes right down to it, peeps focus negative talk on Blacks.Very interesting; says much about what racial biases lurk out there.

Know what, large majority of articles covering anything negative about Uber involve people other than Blacks. Racial bias has funny way of shifting blame from one group, where it really should be focused, putting it instead on another group, a convenient scapegoat.

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

observer said:


> That's a far cry from Whites only Ubers and Colored only Ubers.


When people are saying that they will cancel when they see black people? You don't see that as discriminatory?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

atomix said:


> Let me begin by asking if it is possible that perhaps you were somewhat uncomfortable providing service to these folks. Honestly, I am not accusing you of anything; we have only met here, on this forum. All I have to work with is this thread post, 40-something years' personal experience being multiracial, having dealt with other people's racial biases literally from moment of birth. While last point may sound odd, I assure you would completely understand knowing enough background. Anyway, being mixed ancestry can provide awesome insight into understanding racial/ethnic dynamics. After hearing comments like this thread post thousands of times over the years, I would like to issue you friendly challenge. Again, is it possible that on some level, you were more comfortable providing service to mostly white clientele, rather than to large numbers of blacks. Before immediately responding, just think very carefully about that question, bearing in mind people at large celebrations, of any race, often act dumb.
> 
> Embarrassing you on this forum is not my intent. Racial stereotypes have very real consequences: *"Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel."* Have you ever been disrespected by non-black guys? What about by non-black people, period? Though we have never met, I guarantee you have. Have you ever considered refusing to pick them up? Perhaps, yet for some reason, doubt the feeling was quite as personal. That quote says great deal about what really might be going on. By the way, having an honest talk with your *"...black friends.." *about your feelings might help you understand yourself better, regardless of what race you may be. Trust me, my friend, most racial prejudices are stronger than we think, yet very subtle, hard to see on our own.
> 
> ...


I find it hard to believe that someone who has actual, real friends who are black would make such overtly racist and discriminatory comments. I think of my family and friends of color, and I imagine someone pulling up, looking at them, and canceling, and it pisses me off!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The other day, my husband and I took our kid and 2 other kids to Carrabbas for lunch. We never had this particular server before, but I've seen him on a previous trip and he seemed to bring his A game. With us, however, he was short. He was cold. He seemed to have an attitude every time he brought something out.

The kids were all acting appropriately. I have been there before and I always tip at least 20 percent. There was no reason for him to be a dick, other than that he probably looked at us and assumed his tip would be shit. At first, I sort of laughed about it, but then each time he came to the table with an attitude after we had been polite, my husband and I looked at each other and said, "Are we really going to tip this guy for treating us like shit?" Why would I overcompensate for shitty service? I'm sure he's been stiffed by other families with kids. I'm not them, though. But I'm not going to pay for shit service.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

*"That's a far cry from Whites only Ubers and Colored only Ubers."*

Head-slapping comment, for sure. Have been through this SO MANY times. Typically, comments like this come from well-meaning people. Fortunately, or perhaps unfortunately, depending on perspective, people unable to see blatantly obvious racism and prejudice invariably never had to experience those realities to any significant degree. Luckily, millions of smart phones, dash cams, and creation of social media are documenting in real-time our country's deep racial problems. Genie has popped out of the bottle, there is no stuffing him back in. We have to face our history, finally.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The other day, my husband and I took our kid and 2 other kids to Carrabbas for lunch. We never had this particular server before, There was no reason for him to be a dick, other than that he probably looked at us and assumed his tip would be shit.


This comes out of mere curiosity and curiosity, only.

You have mentioned that you are white. You have mentioned that your stepfather is black. If you have mentioned the race of either your child or husband, I have not seen it (or have forgotten my reading it). You did not mention the race of the other two children with you.

Did this waiter mistreat you because of the children or because of the race of any that accompanied you to the Carabba's? ...or was it something else? ....or do you know? .....or care? I have heard of and seen mistreatment of people by service employees/providers due to either or both factors at the same time. In addition, service employees have told me about how they mistreated people due either to their ethnicity, having children or both.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

forkedover said:


> Dear op - most people if not all that work in the service industry understand where your comming from. I've had a half dozen black girl friends a few black best friends and a black roommate, all nice people. But this forum isn't about that it's about Uber driving and the actual people who get in your car as customers.
> 
> In 8 months doing black and SUV I took 2700 trips and of those only 3 were requested by black people. The first one asked to borrow 5,000 dollars for some business idea he had, the second is a pro football player who made 23 million last year, left no tip and 4 stars even though I got him to his flight on time after he forgot what time it was partying and the third one was a lady who was all smiles until about 5 minutes before I dropped her off and she started asking about refunds.
> 
> ...


Just curious why it is ok to say "millenials are a pain to drive" or "college students don't tip" or "older pax tip more often" or "Canadians don't tip" etc etc but bring up race and it's suddenly an issue?

I'll probably get beat up for this and I'll preface it by saying that I have had MANY black and Indian customers tip and tip well. BUT in almost 20 years of pizza delivery I can tell you ON AVERAGE they are less likely to tip. I approach all of them the same because you just never can tell from the INDIVIDUAL appearance what they will do, but ON AVERAGE those demographics tip less often and the average tip is less.

Over the last few years I have noticed black folk tipping more than they used to. So maybe those who haven't been around long don't see a difference. But it is real. I haven't noticed Indians tipping more but the area I'm in now doesn't have the large population of them my previous store had so it's hard to know.

FYI we have had black drivers at every store I've worked and they will say the exact same thing. I know because we have had discussions about it where I've asked WHY blacks are crappy tippers and their answers have been either they don't know, they are not taught to, or (most common) "they're f****** cheap" (their words, not mine). I guess they're racist too.

I think the "not taught to" is the most likely scenario. I think that's why it seems to be getting better. I have had many Europeans tell me they didn't tip when they came here because they just didn't know the way the pay scale worked. Mostly it's education.

Also just to point out its not about income. Poor folks here do not (on average) tip as well as middle class or wealthy but I'm talking about tipping across the board. I haven't actually delivered to that many poor neighborhoods as working in those pizza stores is simply not worth it BECAUSE of the bad tipping.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I find it hard to believe that someone who has actual, real friends who are black would make such overtly racist and discriminatory comments. *I think of my family and friends of color, and I imagine someone pulling up, looking at them, and canceling, and it pisses me off!*




Hurts me too. Our country prides itself for being world leader in promoting tolerance. Well, our history says otherwise. Few understand true origins behind birth of our nation. When most of Europe was actively putting an end to slave trade, our country, which was founded on belief all men should be free of tyranny, was actually trying to make the institution grow. In fact, we nearly blew apart over issue of slavery; all seceeding states during Civil War specifically said, in writting, or by speech, that enslaving black people was primary reason behind withdrawing from Union. Little wonder racial prejudice, mainly against black people, remains so strong today.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This comes out of mere curiosity and curiosity, only.
> 
> You have mentioned that you are white. You have mentioned that your stepfather is black. If you have mentioned the race of either your child or husband, I have not seen it (or have forgotten my reading it). You did not mention the race of the other two children with you.
> 
> Did this waiter mistreat you because of the children or because of the race of any that accompanied you to the Carabba's? ...or was it something else? ....or do you know? .....or care? I have heard of and seen mistreatment of people by service employees/providers due to either or both factors at the same time. In addition, service employees have told me about how they mistreated people due either to their ethnicity, having children or both.


My husband is white (never thought I'd have ended up with a white dude -- always liked Latinos). My daughter looks almost exactly like me: blond hair and blue eyes. The other two kids were white. I'm pretty sure the guy just assumed that a family of 5 would be a pain in his ass and wouldn't tip. So he treated us like shit, not knowing that we are good tippers. I've seen him with all adult tables and he was A+, I'm telling ya!

I say this because sometimes your preconceived notions of who people are wind up creating a self-fulfilling prophecy. If you consciously or subconsciously treat people differently, chances are they feel it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

atomix said:


> *"That's a far cry from Whites only Ubers and Colored only Ubers."*
> 
> Head-slapping comment, for sure. Have been through this SO MANY times. Typically, comments like this come from well-meaning people. Fortunately, or perhaps unfortunately, depending on perspective, people unable to see blatantly obvious racism and prejudice invariably never had to experience those realities to any significant degree. Luckily, millions of smart phones, dash cams, and creation of social media are documenting in real-time our country's deep racial problems. Genie has popped out of the bottle, there is no stuffing him back in. We have to face our history, finally.


I especially love it when people say they have black friends, as if that means their racist comments are any less racist. Next time try saying that shit to your black friends. See how they react.

I have a black dad. I don't go around saying racist shit. I don't say I'm going to leave black people standing on the side of the street just for being black. It's unacceptable and inexcusable.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just curious why it is ok to say "millenials are a pain to drive" or "college students don't tip" or "older pax tip more often" or "Canadians don't tip" etc etc but bring up race and it's suddenly an issue?


Goddamn, I'm shocked that this is a serious question. And I like your posts, Fuzz. I'm so surprised.

It is an issue, in part, because Canadians and college students and millennials aren't marginalized in our country! Because they can go out and get jobs and not be college students. They will get older and not be kids. Black people cant stop being black people, Michael Jackson aside. They can't unblack themselves to be treated with the same basic decency as any other human being -- NOR SHOULD THEY!

Is it ok to call Jews rats? To say they steal all our jobs and are a plague that needs to be exterminated? To say that black people don't deserve rides because they don't tip (like 90% of every other ****ing uber passenger) is sort of where this mentality starts.

My step dad worked in the ship yards when I was a kid with a bunch of racist, ******* good ol boys who actually called him ******. And he's just a man trying to make a living like the rest of them. He was just trying to feed his family, which included my white ass who wasn't even his responsibility. My white piece of shit dad wasn't picking up any tabs, but nobody was calling him ******. (That's right I'm using that word because this post warrants it. Because this mentality is basically the n-word. It's dog shit wrapped up in pretty wrapping paper. And maybe because you didn't say that word, you think you're better than people who do. You're the same.)

It's ****ing bullshit!!!! You'd pick up my dead-beat dad, because he's white and friendly as ****. But you won't pick up my stepdad because he's black.

I don't mean these comments to be directed to Fuzzy only. I mean them for everyone who seems to think it's perfectly acceptable to think and act this way.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just curious why it is ok to say "millenials are a pain to drive" or "college students don't tip" or "older pax tip more often" or "Canadians don't tip" etc etc but bring up race and it's suddenly an issue?
> 
> I'll probably get beat up for this and I'll preface it by saying that I have had MANY black and Indian customers tip and tip well. BUT in almost 20 years of pizza delivery I can tell you ON AVERAGE they are less likely to tip. I approach all of them the same because you just never can tell from the INDIVIDUAL appearance what they will do, but ON AVERAGE those demographics tip less often and the average tip is less.
> 
> ...


Fuzzy, reason why stereotypes regarding race are treated more seriously, then say, generalizations about age, is because consequences of racial prejudice have much greater consequences. For example, world history has shown over and over that conflicts involving race and religion are the most brutal. Surviving documents of cross-Atlantic slave trade show about 35 thousand ships transported about 13-15 million African slaves to Americas. About 2.5 million died on journey here. These figures don't include millions moved in various other aspects of slave trade. Only way to morally justify such mind-boggling atrocities is to weave complex web of myths, stereotypes, and lies, backed by governement legislation. Point being to dehumanize people being mistreated. American law stated blacks were legally worth less than human. True story.

What happened in past, determines what occurs in present.

Now back to your point. Racial stereotypes get directed at blacks far more than anyother group. Why? Look to history for answer. Black people are negatively scrutinized for every little thing, big and small; those little things, like tipping, are made to become big things, when black people are involved. Why? Look to our history.

How often do we dedicate threads labeling bad behavior from Whites, Yellows, Browns, and Reds? Oddly, posters always seem to find some reason to complain about negative behavior from Black people, only. Why? Again, look to our history. Only way to justfy mistreatment of one people by another is to diminish their worth by wrapping them in negative racial stereotypes.

For anyone reading this post, do simple experiment. On piece of paper, write down each racial group. Being *brutally honest*, write down every racial slur, myth, and sterotype. Compare how many you get for each group. Something tells me, negative stuff on Black people will far outnumber anything other groups have, combined. Why? Look to our history.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Goddamn, I'm shocked that this is a serious question. And I like your posts, Fuzz. I'm so surprised.
> 
> It is an issue, in part, because Canadians and college students and millennials aren't marginalized in our country! Because they can go out and get jobs and not be college students. They will get older and not be kids. Black people cant stop being black people, Michael Jackson aside. They can't unblack themselves to be treated with the same basic decency as any other human being -- NOR SHOULD THEY!
> 
> ...


I'm in tears..... This country needs more people like you! Thank you for speaking up!


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> Fuzzy, reason why stereotypes regarding race are treated more seriously, then say, generalizations about age, is because consequences of racial prejudice have much greater consequences. For example, world history has shown over and over that conflicts involving race and religion are the most brutul. Surviving documents of cross-Atlantic slave trade show about 16 thousand ships transported about 13-15 million African slaves to Americas. About 2.5 million died on journey here. These figures don't include millions moved in various other aspects of slave trade. Only way to morally justify such mind-boggling atrocities is to weave complex web of myths, stereotypes, and lies, backed by governement legislation. Point being to dehumanize people being mistreated. American law stated blacks were legally worth less than human. True story.
> 
> What happened in past, determines what occurs in present.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for speaking up!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Goddamn, I'm shocked that this is a serious question. And I like your posts, Fuzz. I'm so surprised.
> 
> It is an issue, in part, because Canadians and college students and millennials aren't marginalized in our country! Because they can go out and get jobs and not be college students. They will get older and not be kids. Black people cant stop being black people, Michael Jackson aside. They can't unblack themselves to be treated with the same basic decency as any other human being -- NOR SHOULD THEY!
> 
> ...


This is why racism needs to stop. Stereotypes have real conseqeuences, making victims of us all.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Thank you for speaking up!


Your welcome.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> This is why racism needs to stop. Stereotypes have real conseqeuences, making victims of us all.


If more people did what we're doing & talk/communicate, that would go a long way toward reconciliation but unfortunately people would rather ignore the real issues/conversations & stay in their box/world. That's unfortunate.... I enjoy talking to any & everyone, even if I don't agree. However, I don't tolerate insults. How else are we going to learn? I have a completely rainbow family & had a rainbow existence growing up. Racism & ignorance irritates me.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> If more people did what we're doing & talk/communicate, that would go a long way toward reconciliation but unfortunately people would rather ignore the real issues/conversations & stay in their box/world. That's unfortunate.... I enjoy talking to any & everyone, even if I don't agree. However, I don't tolerate insults. How else are we going to learn? I have a completely rainbow family & had a rainbow existence growing up. Racism & ignorance irritates me.


My Grandfather on my mother's side abandoned me when I was born because I was born wrong color. When I was eight to ten years old, I had to go to Grandma's house after school for babysitting. My Grandfather forbade me from entering the house for the over two years I went there. Guess what, I got to watch TV through the front patio screen door. Fun times. Yep, racism makes victims of everyone. It needs to go.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

atomix said:


> My Grandfather on my mother's side abandoned me when I was born because I was born wrong color. When I was eight to ten years old, I had to go to Grandma's house after school for babysitting. My Grandfather forbade me from entering the house for the over two years I went there. Yep, racism makes victims of everyone. It needs to go.


I'm sorry! Did he ever come around?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

atomix said:


> *"That's a far cry from Whites only Ubers and Colored only Ubers."*
> 
> Head-slapping comment, for sure. Have been through this SO MANY times. Typically, comments like this come from well-meaning people. Fortunately, or perhaps unfortunately, depending on perspective, people unable to see blatantly obvious racism and prejudice invariably never had to experience those realities to any significant degree. Luckily, millions of smart phones, dash cams, and creation of social media are documenting in real-time our country's deep racial problems. Genie has popped out of the bottle, there is no stuffing him back in. We have to face our history, finally.


I just wanted to acknowledge I read your post. Its been a really, really busy day at work, I'll give you my point of view a later in the afternoon.

Just read this quote and reflect on it for a bit.

We don't see things the way THEY are, we see things the way WE are.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> My Grandfather on my mother's side abandoned me when I was born because I was born wrong color. When I was eight to ten years old, I had to go to Grandma's house after school for babysitting. My Grandfather forbade me from entering the house for the over two years I went there. Yep, racism makes victims of everyone. It needs to go.


That's so sad. It's not a child's fault. Some kids become angry adults & others are resilient & use it to be better/different. Learning those lessons are important. My parents were always taking in my friends that had jacked family lives-white, Indian, black, etc. My brother was gay & died of AIDS in the early 90's. We are an Uber Christian/American family. My parents never turned their back on him & nursed him til the end of his life. I'm grateful for their example. Bigotry irks me in all forms....


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> If more people did what we're doing & talk/communicate, that would go a long way toward reconciliation but *unfortunately people would rather ignore the real issues/conversations & stay in their box/world.* That's unfortunate.... I enjoy talking to any & everyone, even if I don't agree. However, I don't tolerate insults. How else are we going to learn? I have a completely rainbow family & had a rainbow existence growing up. Racism & ignorance irritates me.


Great observation. A big reason why could be that, on some level, people that have strong racial bias are hiding from the little monster they know lurks inside them. Ever notice how people that object to existence of racism do so rather aggressively. Why react so strongly for, unless prejudice was a problem. Easier to deny and misdirect the conversation, then deal with personal issues.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm sorry! Did he ever come around?





JaguaGirl said:


> That's so sad. It's not a child's fault. Some kids become angry adults & others are resilient & use it to be better/different. Learning those lessons are important. My parents were always taking in my friends that had jacked family lives-white, Indian, black, etc. My brother was gay & died of AIDS in the early 90's. We are an Uber Christian/American family. My parents never turned their back on him & nursed him til the end of his life. I'm grateful for their example. Bigotry irks me in all forms....


Hard to say really, we never spoke. He passed about four years ago. Finally walked into the house three years ago, though. Know what, I didn't miss much. House is real small.

Wow, awesome family. Thumbs up.

Getting angry comes so easy. Real trick to improving things comes from talking to people instead of insulting them for holding certain views.


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......must be from Jamaica or Zimbabwe. If you hate white people so much, why are you here?
> 
> You are similar to the Persians who love the mullahs so much, but they are here. If they hate America, hate atheists, hate Christians, hate Jews, hate Buddhists, hate pagans and love the mullahs so much, why are they not in Persia with the mullahs?


I don't hate Buddhists ,atheists,Christians or Latins or black Americans . .......This country does not belong you (solely) you hate native Americans so why are you here? I know that white people are inherently evil and have that murderous nazi gene. That does not mean I will be mean or negative towards every white person. Some of the dearest and closest people to me are white.I have met many cool white people but will I live with a white person under the same roof? I don't know.The Ted Bundy might come out at night 
And California belongs to the Mestizo Indio Mexicans 
P.s. I am here for another year or two until I get my U.S. Passport then I am outtie. And yes We love Mugabe.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^TROLL ALERT!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

atomix said:


> Hard to say really, we never spoke. He passed about four years ago. Finally walked into the house three years ago, though. Know what, I didn't miss much. House is real small.
> 
> Wow, awesome family. Thumbs up.
> 
> Getting angry comes so easy. Real trick to improving things comes from talking to people instead of insulting them for holding certain views.


You're right. Two wrongs don't make a right. I get so fired up sometimes, and I know that's not the best way to be heard...


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You're right. Two wrongs don't make a right. I get so fired up sometimes, and I know that's not the best way to be heard...


JaxBeachDriver, at least you care enough to feel something. Too many people hide from racial problems, hoping looking other way will make issue go away; of course, that never works.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

rob_la said:


> Preface: I'm white. I often hear about how blacks often don't tip or tip poorly at dining establishments. So I was curious to see if that was a trend that I also observed with Uber/Lyft. My experience has been completely the opposite. I've probably gotten more tips from black clients than white ones. I find young women are the worst tippers, regardless of race. Even from black clients who don't tip, I almost always have a very positive experience. Only on one or two occasions did I feel a black passenger was cold or rude for no reason, but I want to be clear I don't ascribe that to any sort of racial issue. Sometimes good people are just having a bad day, other times people are just inherently rude. I don't think there's any room for stereotyping your pax based on skin color, you might be missing out on good money and conversation. My two cents.


^^^
They don't tip. 
Get an AA party about once a year and never got 10¢. 
A few weeks ago I got a party from Southpointe, loaded luggage, opened doors, had to use the trunk strap for the luggage. 
Closed the last door (R/R), got in, started the engine and the pax back there opened the door and slammed it so hard that the whole car rocked, and that's with 5 in the car and probably 300 lbs of luggage. 
She said that I didn't close the door hard enough after she got in. 
Dropped the all off at Allegiant (Bottom of the barrel) Air, opened doors, unloaded.

Zip.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

alln said:


> The biggest tip I ever got was from 3 black dudes, I gave them late night ride to Baltimore from Virginia, they tipped me $100. This was the biggest tip I ever earned.


^^^
My first $100 tip was on the first day I ever drove and I was nervous as hell. 
It was from an 70 year old guy from an old Mafia family up on Bel Air Rd.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> They don't tip.
> Get an AA party about once a year and never got 10¢.
> A few weeks ago I got a party from Southpointe, loaded luggage, opened doors, had to use the trunk strap for the luggage.
> ...


How, pray tell, was this worth mentioning??? If you only get Black pax only once out of 365 days of the year, I hardly call that a pattern or trend. Über explicitly tells pax, "no need to tip" & most pax don't, no matter their skin color. How is your post relevant, if not only to show your prejudice & beating a dead horse? Sad.....


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> How, pray tell, was this worth mentioning??? If you only get Black pax only once out of 365 days of the year, I hardly call that a pattern or trend. Über explicitly tells pax, "no need to tip" & most pax don't, no matter their skin color. How is your post relevant, if not only to show your prejudice & beating a dead horse? Sad.....


Prejudice makes victims of us all. Stereotypes take nugget of truth, then warp it totally out of proportion. Again, reason why behavior of Black people gets examined and criticized so much reflects our extreme racial past against this particular group of people. What better way to justify separate treatment of people based on race than to hyper criticize everything they do. Very few Americans truly understand just how horrifically Blacks were treated. This was by design. Concealing a painful past rather than confronting it is standard operating procedure for society's built on exploitation of others. Problem with this approach becomes that progress often occurs superficially, concealing deep racial problems underneath. Thus, we should not be surprised that Black behavior still gets constantly put under magnifying glass, while similar behaviors from other groups are totally ignored.

Small grains of truth relevant to only a few now become absolute realities applied to all, of only certain groups.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> Prejudice makes victims of us all. Stereotypes take nugget of truth, then warp it totally out of proportion. Again, reason why behavior of Black people gets examined and criticized so much reflects our extreme racial past against this particular group of people. What better way to justify separate treatment of people based on race than to hyper criticize everything they do. Very few Americans truly understand just how horrifically Blacks were treated. This was by design. Concealing a painful past rather than confronting it is standard operating procedure for society's built on exploitation of others. Problem with this approach becomes that progress often occurs superficially, concealing deep racial problems underneath. Thus, we should not be surprised that Black behavior still gets constantly put under magnifying glass, while similar behaviors from other groups are totally ignored.
> 
> Small grains of truth relevant to only a few now become absolute realities applied to all, of only certain groups.


True... Unfortunately!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

A lot of good post in here but stereotypes can be less than 50% but is a big number. I know 1/4-1/3rd of black males, 18-25 are in prison, parole or probation. That isn't all or the majority but that is a huge figure to counter against stereotypes. The best thing for individuals is to combat against it by acting against the negative. You are in this age group, go out of your way to show honesty. You go to a restaurant? Make sure you tip at least 15%. Break the stereotypes individually. They will either pay it forward or people will remember you on an individual basis. I try to judge based on each individual but in my mind, I do know the stereotypes. Break them one at a time and positives will come from it. It might be small or slow but it can work. It sucks to be an upstanding citizen that happens to be black but sometimes those individuals are the strongest and can help to make change just by being themselves.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

atomix said:


> Prejudice makes victims of us all. Stereotypes take nugget of truth, then warp it totally out of proportion. Again, reason why behavior of Black people gets examined and criticized so much reflects our extreme racial past against this particular group of people. What better way to justify separate treatment of people based on race than to hyper criticize everything they do. Very few Americans truly understand just how horrifically Blacks were treated. This was by design. Concealing a painful past rather than confronting it is standard operating procedure for society's built on exploitation of others. Problem with this approach becomes that progress often occurs superficially, concealing deep racial problems underneath. Thus, we should not be surprised that Black behavior still gets constantly put under magnifying glass, while similar behaviors from other groups are totally ignored.
> 
> Small grains of truth relevant to only a few now become absolute realities applied to all, of only certain groups.


^^^
Well, I don't have a "racial past". 
I was raised by my parents to be colorblind, and I'm older than all of you on this board... I doubt that there is anybody older here. 
All I can relate is what happens to me, anecdotal as it might be. 
I'm an optimist and always thing that the next ride will be better and I don't look at so-called minorities in any other different light as anybody else.

I've also never received a nickel in tips from those 'package tours' from Mexico, Central and South America... and a few of them have actually had cardboard boxes masquerading as luggage, tied together with twine. (Can you believe it!!!)

When I'm in between my regulars, which is a lot of the time, I take whatever dispatch gives me just so that I can keep running the wheels offa my car. lol

AND... BTW... as long as we all think that the comments here are more or less stereotypical...
Even in L.A. when I was an owner-operator with PrimTime Shuttle driving either my van or TC, I just have one more stereotype that really has to be shattered. 
And that is that Jews both in L.A. and here in Vegas are my biggest all time and most consistent tippers. 
Waiting out in the limo lot at LAX, I'd see El-Al landing overhead, coming in so low you could see the treads on the tires, and because I always staged North (SFV, Santa Barbara/Oxnard, Simi, Bakersfield... you name it), I would say to myself... "There's gotta be some Sherman Oaks, Encino, Woodland Hills, Granada Hills, North Hollywood passengers on that damn plane"... and yup, there always was.

So, I don't go in for stereotypes... I only know what happens to me and when other drivers and I get together to discuss things, my findings are invariably substantiated. 
I give the same level of service to everyone... Rock stars, Rappers, or people that I've picked up in Pacoima in the 818... or everything in between. 
They pay my salary and everybody's money is green.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

OCBob said:


> A lot of good post in here but stereotypes can be less than 50% but is a big number. I know 1/4-1/3rd of black males, 18-25 are in prison, parole or probation. That isn't all or the majority but that is a huge figure to counter against stereotypes. The best thing for individuals is to combat against it by acting against the negative. You are in this age group, go out of your way to show honesty. You go to a restaurant? Make sure you tip at least 15%. Break the stereotypes individually. They will either pay it forward or people will remember you on an individual basis. I try to judge based on each individual but in my mind, I do know the stereotypes. Break them one at a time and positives will come from it. It might be small or slow but it can work. It sucks to be an upstanding citizen that happens to be black but sometimes those individuals are the strongest and can help to make change just by being themselves.


Good thought! Unfortunately, it's not that simple. A person of color can do all the "right" things & still be pre-judged based solely on the color of their skin. It's tiring to have to go above & beyond constantly to break the perception of a stereotype. It's up to all of us individually to chose not to pre-judged people by the "color of their skin but by he content of their character."


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> My first $100 tip was on the first day I ever drove and I was nervous as hell.
> It was from an 70 year old guy from an old Mafia family up on Bel Air Rd.


^^^
BTW, I still have that bill... I never spent it. 
I have it framed with the date and the name of the passenger... who got onto a private jet at Santa Monica airport.
He said he was flying to NYC and then to Sicily to his old home to live out the last of his life... and try to grow some Roses. 
Nice old dude... this was just over 20 years ago.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

That's sucks.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I especially love it when people say they have black friends, as if that means their racist comments are any less racist. Next time try saying that shit to your black friends. See how they react.


Everyone is a racist you idiot.

Separate but equal is the difference between laughing at asian driver jokes and treating them like 2nd class people.

And I do know what my black friends would say if I called them cheap, the same thing I say when they call me cracker.

LOL

because most of them are adult enough to realize racist comments are life, unlike your make believe liberal circle jerk fantasy.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Next time you pick up passengers at the BET awards, make sure you go home and change out of your Klan outfit before you begin driving. That might help your ratings. I always wear a full bridal dress, complete with high heels and a bouquet of roses in the front seat. It looks great with my beard. My rating is a solid 8.6. The brothers like me, 'cause I got a big wide butt and I always open the doors for them.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

OCBob said:


> A lot of good post in here but stereotypes can be less than 50% but is a big number. *I know 1/4-1/3rd of black males, 18-25 are in prison, parole or probation.* That isn't all or the majority but that is a huge figure to counter against stereotypes. The best thing for individuals is to combat against it by acting against the negative. You are in this age group, go out of your way to show honesty. You go to a restaurant? Make sure you tip at least 15%. Break the stereotypes individually. They will either pay it forward or people will remember you on an individual basis. *I try to judge based on each individual but in my mind, I do know the stereotypes.* Break them one at a time and positives will come from it. It might be small or slow but it can work. It sucks to be an upstanding citizen that happens to be black but sometimes those individuals are the strongest and can help to make change just by being themselves.


OCBob, thanks for writing this post. We all can learn from the wisdom contained inside.

Allow me to tell a story about problem of Black males in custody:

About 14-years-ago I befriended an ex-FBI undercover agent. Blonde, blue-eyed, and built like a bull, he personified traditional ideals of American toughness. This man worked inside the Mafia, rooted out corruption in local governments, worked bank robbery investigations, and was even assigned as bodyguard to a U.S. President. One day, out of nowhere, he gave me advice that hit me hard. He explained that during undercover work in 1970s, he had infiltrated multiple law enforcement agencies. My friend told me that if ever pulled over by a police officer, at night, especially away from possible witnesses, to very carefully--and slowly--do everything the officer says.

At first glance, this advice should be obvious to anyone, regardless of race. However, ......

He carefully explained that law enforcement/judicial system actually treats minorities, especially Black males, more harshly than Whites--*for the same crimes.* These insights came from investigating allegations of police misconduct at various local agencies. Honestly, listening to this former Federal officer "break-it-down" was something I will never forget.

What he said, though based on work from over 30-years-ago, makes complete sense given our racial past--and present. Statistics like those above make it clear that mindset behind slavery still exists today, it simply changed with the times:

"*I know 1/4-1/3rd of black males, 18-25 are in prison, parole or probation."
*
Kind of sounds like slavery, huh?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Permai Lindal said:


> That's sucks.


^^^
Who are you replying to? 
Or should I say... "To whom are you replying?"


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Next time you pick up passengers at the BET awards, make sure you go home and change out of your Klan outfit before you begin driving. That might help your ratings. I always wear a full bridal dress, complete with high heels and a bouquet of roses in the front seat. It looks great with my beard. My rating is a solid 8.6. The brothers like me, 'cause I got a big wide butt and I always open the doors for them.


^^^
Too bad they don't have a "thumbs down" icon to click on. 
Or should I say... "On which to click"?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> *Well, I don't have a "racial past".
> I was raised by my parents to be colorblind*, and I'm older than all of you on this board... I doubt that there is anybody older here.
> All I can relate is what happens to me, anecdotal as it might be.
> ...


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

atomix said:


> Fuzzy, reason why stereotypes regarding race are treated more seriously, then say, generalizations about age, is because consequences of racial prejudice have much greater consequences. For example, world history has shown over and over that conflicts involving race and religion are the most brutal. Surviving documents of cross-Atlantic slave trade show about 35 thousand ships transported about 13-15 million African slaves to Americas. About 2.5 million died on journey here. These figures don't include millions moved in various other aspects of slave trade. Only way to morally justify such mind-boggling atrocities is to weave complex web of myths, stereotypes, and lies, backed by governement legislation. Point being to dehumanize people being mistreated. American law stated blacks were legally worth less than human. True story.
> 
> What happened in past, determines what occurs in present.
> 
> ...


Do the same thing with women. Write down every word used to describe women and men and you'll see the sexism in society. I would argue it's every bit as bad as racism if not worse.

BTW men tip better than women in my experience except for waitresses. Although the gap there is also closing.

So I guess I'm sexist too.

If I said blacks get more heart disease that would be ok because it's a fact. Doesn't mean all get it.

Black men are much more likely to be in prison. Is it racist to say that? We can argue about why but it's still true. But if you point out THAT fact it's more disturbing to some folks and some MAY say it's racist. But just a fact.

In my experience blacks have not tipped as well in every job I've had that gets tips (can yet say yet about uber as the numbers are so small). How is it racist to state a FACT?

Many on this forum have said Indians and other Asian races smell. But for some reason they get less flak for that than I do for stating that every delivery driver I have EVER worked with says blacks do not tip well. Including many black drivers. And that has been my experience. We can discuss WHY but stating what I have heard and experienced is not racist.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

forkedover said:


> Everyone is a racist you idiot.
> 
> Separate but equal is the difference between laughing at asian driver jokes and treating them like 2nd class people.
> 
> ...


Rush Limbaugh called. He wants his talking points back.

And maybe you don't know the difference between jokes and discrimination, "you idiot." Yes, my friends and I joke. My Indian friends, my white friends, my Hispanic friends, etc. We make jokes with each other. But we don't refuse service to each other. We don't say, I won't pick you people up anymore.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Black men are much more likely to be in prison. Is it racist to say that? We can argue about why but it's still true. But if you point out THAT fact it's more disturbing to some folks and some MAY say it's racist. But just a fact.


But what's the cause? Is it because more black people are committing crime or because they are prosecuted more often?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I said blacks get more heart disease that would be ok because it's a fact. Doesn't mean all get it.


Because you can cite a reputable source on the heart disease thing. Anecdotal evidence based on your limited experience or your perception doesn't mean it's accurate on a grand scale. Fine, if that's your experience, but don't call it a fact. What if a guy was on here saying that all blondes are idiots because he picked up 5 blondes and they were all the stupidest people he's ever met? Does that mean it's accurate? Does that make it a fact that all blondes are dumb?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Many on this forum have said Indians and other Asian races smell


And many, myself included, have said that is inaccurate. And, yes, it's obviously racist.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> BTW men tip better than women in my experience except for waitresses. Although the gap there is also closing.
> 
> So I guess I'm sexist too.


The part that bothered me the most is when op said s/he would no longer pick up black people. That is what's racist and discriminatory.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do the same thing with women. Write down every word used to describe women and men and you'll see the sexism in society. I would argue it's every bit as bad as racism if not worse.
> 
> BTW men tip better than women in my experience except for waitresses. Although the gap there is also closing.
> 
> ...


Would you say your "fact" is pre-judged or skewed by your view of the world?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Racist comments have been going on since the beginning of Humanity... since people were only grunting as a language, or maybe using charcoal to make a comment on the wall of a cave. 
You're not going to ameliorate it here on this forum, or anywhere else for that matter. 
Maybe in 1,000 years, when everybody is chocolate, it might stop... but I'm not so enthused. 
Humans will always use SOMEthing to use against another group of people... whether it's the size of a body part (don't go there) or something else.
Of course, by that time the Human race will be drawing on cave walls again. 
I'm gonna draw a little car with a big U under it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Racist comments have been going on since the beginning of Humanity... since people were only grunting as a language, or maybe using charcoal to make a comment on the wall of a cave.
> You're not going to ameliorate it here on this forum, or anywhere else for that matter.
> Maybe in 1,000 years, when everybody is chocolate, it might stop... but I'm not so enthused.
> Humans will always use SOMEthing to use against another group of people... whether it's the size of a body part (don't go there) or something else.
> ...


Yes, I went to catholic school in Scotland (where damn near everyone is white), and we would throw things at the Protestant children, and vice versa. But as a grown woman looking around at the state of society, is it right for me to purposely, consciously continue that? Should I refuse service to Protestants because I was socialized to think that way as a child? Should I refuse service to all black men because they may not provide a gratuity?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> But what's the cause? Is it because more black people are committing crime or because they are prosecuted more often?


Pick a city that has rioting and looting, then look at it on youtube. 
I'll admit, it's a sorry state of affairs in this country, but 'facts is facts'. 
Hate to say it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, I went to catholic school in Scotland (where damn near everyone is white), and we would throw things at the Protestant children, and vice versa. But as a grown woman looking around at the state of society, is it right for me to purposely, consciously continue that? Should I refuse service to Protestants because I was socialized to think that way as a child? Should I refuse service to all black men because they may not provide a gratuity?


^^^
You have a great grip on reality. 
We're all stuck here on this piece of dust that they call Earth, in the "newer" area of the Milky Way... spinning around a middle aged sun. 
The older areas are light years beyond us, and moving away. 
If ET's have learned how to warp space and they look at us... I wonder what they think. 
They would only have to be about 1,000 years ahead of us to be that advanced. 
Are we like bacteria on a glass Petri dish to them? 
I hope not. 
I hope that they might be here to save us from ourselves.

BTW, Jax... Happy Fourth to you and yours! 
I mean it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Pick a city that has rioting and looting, then look at it on youtube.
> I'll admit, it's a sorry state of affairs in this country, but 'facts is facts'.
> Hate to say it.


So white people have never rioted or looted in this country?

Look up the sex offender registry. Most of those guys are white.

Look at Enron and Ponzi schemes and how many lives were ruined by those white guys in expensive suits. (Bet they were good tippers!)

Look at Lehman Brothers and the wall street guys who are partially responsible for a full global financial crisis.

But black guys are the problem.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Pick a city that has rioting and looting, then look at it on youtube.
> I'll admit, it's a sorry state of affairs in this country, but 'facts is facts'.
> Hate to say it.


I think I saw the same news clip. I saw people rioting. Just saying....


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Pick a city that has rioting and looting, then look at it on youtube.
> I'll admit, it's a sorry state of affairs in this country, but 'facts is facts'.
> Hate to say it.


Yeah it makes much more sense when white folks riot after their athletic team wins or lose.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> So white people have never rioted or looted in this country?
> 
> Look up the sex offender registry. Most of those guys are white.
> 
> ...


^^^
I didn't say that they were the problem... and let's not mix apples with oranges. 
I'm talking about down and dirty crime, and that's what most people, white or black are in prison for. 
"Global financial crisis"? 
The "bubble" which was completely manufactured.... is the reason that I'm driving because I'm worth about 10% or what I was worth in 2001. 
I'll be lifting luggage until the day I can't do it any more... but thank god for the med. plan that my company pays about 99% for.

And... the lives ruined. 
Both Black, White, and all colors in between were ruined. Literally. 
But Black, Hispanic and White drug dealers are ruining lives every hour of the day. 
So what are you gonna do about it? 
Do we actually have any control when we contact our representatives... like mine here in Nevada up in Carson City, or in Washington? 
They don't give a (blank) about you. 
We elected these phoneys up in Carson City on the premise that they would approve "No new taxes". 
If you do a search, you'll find that Gov. Sandoval signed the biggest tax increase in Nevada history.

Sorry, but we're screwed.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yeah it makes much more sense when white folks riot after their athletic team wins or lose.


^^^
Or maybe let's have a bunch of Beverly Hills residents riot on Rodeo Drive and burn down their own neighborhood. 
Even when the Watts riots were going on and watching in black and white TV, I was like... "WHAT!!!"... they're burning down their own neighborhoods. 
What's going on in their heads? 
You weren't at the Rose Bowl years go when Mexican residents of the U.S. threw hundreds of glass beer bottles at the winning U.S. team from the stands. 
It was the most pathetic thing that I had ever seen.

And then, you might say... "At least it's confined to the venue". 
Right?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yeah it makes much more sense when white folks riot after their athletic team wins or lose.


^^^
Thumbs down on this comment.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

atomix said:


> OCBob, thanks for writing this post. We all can learn from the wisdom contained inside.
> 
> Allow me to tell a story about problem of Black males in custody:
> 
> ...


Possibly but while the black got prison, the white criminal got probation. While possibly unfair, it still falls into the 3 "P"s of the statistic.

No black has to jump through hoops to knock down the stereotypes. If you are black and go to a restaurant, make sure you tip at least 15%. That isn't very hard. I had a young, black kid get in my car and right away noticed a wallet in the backseat. As I was backing out of the driveway, he handed it to me and said he found it on the seat. He didn't need to go out of his way to do what was right. Those are the things blacks can do to knock down the stereotypes. If every black did this, hostess wouldn't send the black family to the new waitress or such. If word got around that , "Hey, blacks seem to be tipping at least 15% now!", the hostess would sit them anywhere. This is just a small example of what goes on because the wait staff knows what the stereotype is with blacks and doesn't want to take that chance if they can help it. There is truth in many stereotypes. For me, I treat all PAX the same as one reason is nobody really tips except service industry PAX.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Thumbs down on this comment.


Why? It does show that we won't riot for economic or political reasons but for stupid reason like our home team won or loss.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> So white people have never rioted or looted in this country?
> 
> Look up the sex offender registry. Most of those guys are white.
> 
> ...


This is the problem with our country. Just let em keep being ignorant. They do NOT want to get it. We tried......


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> This is the problem with our country. Just let em keep being ignorant. They do NOT want to get it. We tried......


Some do notice it. I am telling drivers try to stay away from HB. Why Huntington Beach and not Laguna Beach? Because the white, surfer/skater kids can get idiotic and start to break things. Sure I am labeling all white kids in HB as possibly doing this but why take the chance? It does work both ways.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Some do notice it. I am telling drivers try to stay away from HB. Why Huntington Beach and not Laguna Beach? Because the white, surfer/skater kids can get idiotic and start to break things. Sure I am labeling all white kids in HB as possibly doing this but why take the chance? It does work both ways.


It shouldn't be a black vs. white thing. Kids are kids. That's understandable. The problem was when the OP said he/she will cancel & not pick up blacks. That's how/why this whole convo went off the rails.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> It shouldn't be a black vs. white thing. Kids are kids. That's understandable. The problem was when the OP said he/she will cancel & not pick up blacks. That's how/why this whole convo went off the rails.


If something goes more than a few pages on a forum, you can be almost certain it will go in a different direction.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

OCBob said:


> If something goes more than a few pages on a forum, you can be almost certain it will go in a different direction.


It's a passionate & timely subject....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Because you can cite a reputable source on the heart disease thing. Anecdotal evidence based on your limited experience or your perception doesn't mean it's accurate on a grand scale. Fine, if that's your experience, but don't call it a fact. What if a guy was on here saying that all blondes are idiots because he picked up 5 blondes and they were all the stupidest people he's ever met? Does that mean it's accurate? Does that make it a fact that all blondes are dumb?


First off I actually kept track of my tips and customers' races for a month just to see if it was only my perception. This was a few years ago and my perception now is that the difference is not as much as it was 20 years ago. I have not run the numbers again since then.

But here's a link to back up what many say: 
https://www.hotelschool.cornell.edu/research/chr/pubs/reports/abstract-13851.html


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Would you say your "fact" is pre-judged or skewed by your view of the world?


No. See my other posts. I actually kept track of race and tips a few years back and the difference in tipping behavior was real in at least my limited sample.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Possibly but while the black got prison, the white criminal got probation. While possibly unfair, it still falls into the 3 "P"s of the statistic.
> 
> No black has to jump through hoops to knock down the stereotypes. If you are black and go to a restaurant, make sure you tip at least 15%. That isn't very hard. I had a young, black kid get in my car and right away noticed a wallet in the backseat. As I was backing out of the driveway, he handed it to me and said he found it on the seat. He didn't need to go out of his way to do what was right. Those are the things blacks can do to knock down the stereotypes. If every black did this, hostess wouldn't send the black family to the new waitress or such. If word got around that , "Hey, blacks seem to be tipping at least 15% now!", the hostess would sit them anywhere. This is just a small example of what goes on because the wait staff knows what the stereotype is with blacks and doesn't want to take that chance if they can help it. There is truth in many stereotypes. For me, I treat all PAX the same as one reason is nobody really tips except service industry PAX.


I have a theory: most people are assholes and would like not to tip but need an excuse not to. Blacks have an excuse because of racism (which is totally real and a huge problem--one of the reasons for doing away with the death penalty, even if you would otherwise support it, is the unequal way it's applied depending on race). Anyway blacks can tell themselves it's ok not to tip because they are disadvantaged, oppressed, take your pick. So many don't.

White folks can't use that excuse. So they tip but would prefer not to.

Here comes Uber. PERFECT excuse. So now whites tip less also. A LOT less. So does every other asshole.

Uber has simply leveled the playing field and now all the assholes are showing themselves, not just the black ones. And guess what? It's almost everybody!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

To-day I picked up these two black ladies on Pennsylvania @ 6, SE. They went to 49-something Foote, NE. The fare was thirteen or fifteen dollars and change. The lady who paid gave me a twenty, said "thank you" and they got out. That is at least thirty-three per-cent. I said "thank _you_" as they were getting out. They put up their hands, I pulled over, they got in, I said "good afternoon" as they got in, both of them said "hello", one said "50th and Nannie Helen Burroughs", I said "right" and headed there. They asked me a couple of questions on the way there, I answered them. As we got close, the lady who eventually paid, started giving me more specific directions, which is how we wound up at that address. I kept a civil tongue in my head and treated them with courtesy and respect.

Thursday, I picked up an older black lady at the Georgetown Safeway. I got out of the car and helped her with her grocery bags. She looked a bit surprised. She told me to take her over by McKinley Tech. I said "right" and started for it. She asked me a few questions, I answered them. She pointed out the street where she wanted me to turn. I remarked that Seaton Place and T Street were both one way in the same direction, and, that they looked the same as you are heading East-by-North on Rhode Island Avenue, so you can get confused if you do not look for the sign, which is not in plain sight. She allowed that such was the case. We got to her house, I schlepped the grocery bags up to her porch. It was rush hour, so the fare was sixteen dollars and change. She gave me a twenty and told me "thank you". I said "thank you" to her. That is about twenty per-cent. I kept a civil tongue in my head and treated her with courtesy and respect.

I did not work Monday through Wednesday. I only worked a couple of hours Sunday. Saturday, I picked up this younger black lady at the Georgetown Safeway. I saw that she had bags, so, I put it into *PARK*, set the brake and got out to help with the bags. By the time that I had done that, she had grabbed all of her bags and her gallon jug of juice. I stepped to the door, opened it and said to her "I am old and slow, but at least let me get the door for you". She looked quite surprised, but did manage a smile and a "thank you". She went only a couple of blocks up the street, but when I got there, I got out, grabbed her bags, and went around to hand them to her. The fare was just under five dollars. She handed me the five (it was a bit awkward, as my hands were full), then took some of the bags from one of my hands. She then handed me three singles and said "Thank you, you have _great_ customer service. No cab driver _ever _helps me or even gets the door for me. They're never nice to me. I've _never_ tipped a cab driver, but they don't treat me the way you do. Really, thank you". I said "thank you" as she started for the door of her building, spun on my heel, then spun again and did a mock face slapping "wake up", then I went to get the doors to her building for her. She laughed and thanked me, again.

I had an UberX job at the H Street Wal-Mart last week when I did my "enough to stay in the game" UberXing. She was a middle aged black lady who went up near Piney Branch and Georgia. She started talking about cab drivers and how they would not pick her up. She told me that many of her black friends were so happy that there was Uber, because now they could get a ride. She wondered why the cab drivers complained about Uber. She said "The cab drivers don't want us, anyhow, so why do they think Uber took anything from them? They should be happy, now they don't have to worry about picking us up." There was a little more dialogue before I told her that I usually drove a cab. She told me that she had suspected, from my replies, and, that I knew where she wanted to go, that I might or that I drove a limousine, or _something_ else beside UberX. She continued that _I_ had a right to complain, because "I looked and seemed like I would pick her up". I told her that I would have picked her up if I had been in my cab and she had hailed it. She told me that many of her friends, acquaintances and family were relieved that they did not need to worry about getting picked up on the street anymore. They could open the application, see if there were available vehicles in the area, order one, and have one in a reasonable amount of time; no more standing on the street corner forever and fifteen days, no more calling and taking forever to get an answer and maybe a cab showed up, maybe it did not. She did not, however, nor did her friends, family or acquaintances like surge pricing, but, she did say that at least she could get a ride.

The last lady did not know that Uber had taxis. I told her about it and that Uber Taxi did not have surge pricing. I told her that I drove Uber Taxi, as well. She asked if she would still get picked up if she summoned Uber Taxi and would they take her where she wanted to go and would she need cash. I told her "Yes, yes and no, unless she summoned Uber Taxi in New York City, but even then, she could use her credit card. Other than New York City, I told her that you pay for Uber Taxi the same way that you pay for any other Uber. She got out and said "thank you". I said "thank you". She did not give me a tip, but I did not expect one, either, as Uber tells its users not to tip for Uber Black and UberX. Still, I kept a civil tongue in my head and treated her with courtesy and respect. I know that she gave me my five, because I got only one four that day, and I know who it was.

What I have learned, both in this business and, in life in general, is that a little courtesy and a measure of respect will not hurt you. Sometimes, it _can be_ difficult, but it will not hurt you to be polite and respectful. As I have gotten older, it has become much easier.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Some do notice it. I am telling drivers try to stay away from HB. Why Huntington Beach and not Laguna Beach? Because the white, surfer/skater kids can get idiotic and start to break things. Sure I am labeling all white kids in HB as possibly doing this but why take the chance? It does work both ways.


When I worked in a convenience store I got robbed about every six months. Over 5 years.

Had someone come in and grab beer and run off about every two weeks.

Shoplifters about once a month that I noticed (I was graveyard shift let so slow). May have been more but I didn't see them.

Robbers were always black males with one exception. A drunk Mexican who wanted to buy beer but I wouldn't let him as it was 3am. He pulled out a gun. Turned a theft misdemeanor if he had just walked out with it into a robbery. Even the cop who took the report couldn't believe how stupid that was.

Running out with beer was always young white guys. No exceptions in 5 years. The Mexican would give been but...

Shoplifters almost all women. Any race but Asian. Some males but those few were teenagers or close to it.

Whether anyone wants to believe it or not there are differences in how people of different races, sexes, and ages behave. We can discuss the reasons why we think that is but the only way to figure that out is to acknowledge the differences in the first place.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> To-day I picked up these two black ladies on Pennsylvania @ 6, SE. They went to 49-something Foote, NE. The fare was thirteen or fifteen dollars and change. That is at least thirty three per-cent. The lady who paid gave me a twenty, said "thank you" and they got out. I said "thank _you_" as they were getting out. They put up their hands, I pulled over, they got in, I said "good afternoon" as they got in, both of them said "hello", one said "50th and Nannie Helen Burroughs", I said "right" and headed there. They asked me a couple of questions on the way there, I answered them. As we got close, the lady who eventually paid, started giving me more specific directions, which is how we wound up at that address. I kept a civil tongue in my head and treated them with courtesy and respect.
> 
> Thursday, I picked up an older black lady at the Georgetown Safeway. I got out of the car and helped her with her grocery bags. She looked a bit surprised. She told me to take her over by McKinley Tech. I said "right" and started for it. She asked me a few questions, I answered them. She pointed out the street where she wanted me to turn. I remarked that Seaton Place and T Street were both one way in the same direction, and, that they looked the same as you are heading East-by-North on Rhode Island Avenue, so you can get confused if you do not look for the sign, which is not in plain sight. She allowed that such was the case. We got to her house, I schlepped the grocery bags up to her porch. It was rush hour, so the fare was sixteen dollars and change. She gave me a twenty and told me "thank you". I said "thank you" to her. That is about twenty per-cent. I kept a civil tongue in my head and treated her with courtesy and respect.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing those real life personal experiences my fellow DC driver!!! Much appreciated.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do the same thing with women. Write down every word used to describe women and men and you'll see the sexism in society. I would argue it's every bit as bad as racism if not worse.
> 
> BTW men tip better than women in my experience except for waitresses. Although the gap there is also closing.
> 
> ...


Couple things, Fuzzy:

One, no need for me to write down my biases regarding women and men. There is nothing for me to account for, I have not posted comments stating behavior of women are somehow defective.

Two, you proved my point regarding race without realizing it. Consider your own statements:

*"If I said blacks get more heart disease that would be ok because it's a fact."

"Black men are much more likely to be in prison. Is it racist to say that?"

"In my experience blacks have not tipped as well in every job I've had that gets tips (can yet say yet about uber as the numbers are so small). How is it racist to state a FACT?"

"Many on this forum have said Indians and other Asian races smell."
*
Your own statements, Fuzzy, prove what I have been saying on this thread. Every statement you have made involve some type of stereotype against a racial minority, mostly Black men. Interestingly, not one statement involves something negative against Whites. Hmmmm. Whether you realize or not, my friend, that says a great deal about your mindset.

*
*


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> But what's the cause? Is it because more black people are committing crime or because they are prosecuted more often?


Hit the nail on the head.

People that quote statements regarding Black crime typically make their points without understanding the proper context of those statistics. Law enforcement and judicial system are products of the country that built them. Few Americans know their own history, let alone racial history. Little wonder people who quote such statements as "fact" invariably do so from a position of ignorance. Remember my FBI friend that infiltrated various police agencies for the purpose of exposing racial bias, he found tons of it. Again, to understand how racism can remain so strong today, look to our past, not the watered-down stories past down in schools, but the real deal. Much can be learned.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> Hit the nail on the head.
> 
> People that quote statements regarding Black crime typically make their points without understanding the proper context of those statistics. Law enforcement and judicial system are products of the country that built them. Few Americans know their own history, let alone racial history. Little wonder people who quote such statements as "fact" invariably do so from a position of ignorance. Remember my FBI friend that infiltrated various police agencies for the purpose of exposing racial bias, he found tons of it. Again, to understand how racism can remain so strong today, look to our past, not the watered-down stories past down in schools, but the real deal. Much can be learned.


This is why I told JaxBeachDriver to forgive their ignorance @ this point. They do Not want to acknowledge the fallacies in their thoughts. It's like someone who believes that the cart can go before the horse. They won't admit it's backwards. We tried & that's more than most people attempt in a lifetime. Hopefully, they're never put in a position to need help from those that they hate for no reason.

Kinda ironic that it's Independence Day.....


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> *Pick a city that has rioting and looting, then look at it on youtube. *
> I'll admit, it's a sorry state of affairs in this country, but *'facts is facts'*.
> Hate to say it.


Why do people riot?

Do they do it for the hell of it?

Perhaps to pass the time away?

Nah! Because there are underlying problems people living outside those communities are unable to understand. All about "walking in another man's shoes," as it were. Investigations following riots have found again and again, that unequal treatment in law enforcement, racially biased judicial practices, crumbling infrastructures, etc. are root causes. Department of Justice discovered those very same problems in Ferguson, for example.

Problem with statements like "facts is facts" is they typically only recognize superficial details, rather than focusing on more important deeper issues, like unequal application of law enforcement and judicial practice. Riots, for this very reason, are not a Black problem, but an American problem. True riots only occur when severe social problems exist that have not been resolved.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Anyone fighting here about man made, made up & insignificant differences, just need to remember America was founded on thievery & violence. America, as we know it, stole this land from the Native Americans & relegated them to Reservations. The denial in this forum is learned & expected. That's America the beautiful. God bless America!

Happy 4th of July..........


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> This is why I told JaxBeachDriver to forgive their ignorance @ this point. They do Not want to acknowledge the fallacies in their thoughts. It's like someone who believes that the cart can go before the horse. They won't admit it's backwards. We tried & that's more than most people attempt in a lifetime. Hopefully, they're never put in a position to need help from those that they hate for no reason.
> 
> Kinda ironic that it's Independence Day.....


Hi Jag,

sadly, our country has done such an awesome job of covering up our past, most people think racism went way of the dinosaur. They are unable to see what is right in front of their eyes. Thankfully, following recent church massacre, historians and writers are taking lead in revealing truth of our racial past. They get it. Furthermore, smart phones and social media make it possible to document events in real-time. No longer can racism hide anymore.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> Hi Jag,
> 
> sadly, our country has done such an awesome job of covering up our past, most people think racism went way of the dinosaur. They are unable to see what is right in front of their eyes. Thankfully, following recent church massacre, historians and writers are taking lead in revealing truth of our racial past. They get it. Furthermore, smart phones and social media make it possible to document events in real-time. No longer can racism hide anymore.


I couldn't agree more. When main stream media dropped the ball in exposing the "truth", social media would not be denied.... Opened it up, stepped on it, shined a light on it, threw it up, shook it up, brought it up & stayed on it! Can't hide!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Anyone fighting here about man made, made up & insignificant differences, just need to remember America was founded on thievery & violence. America, as we know it, stole this land from the Native Americans & relegated them to Reservations. The denial in this forum is learned & expected. That's America the beautiful. God bless America!
> 
> Happy 4th of July..........


In celebration of Independence Day, some little known true American history.

Haiti was one of France's most prized colonial possessions. Being close to mouth of Mississippi river, an extremely lucrative trade route, the colony helped control Gulf of Mexico. Producing agricultural goods required massive numbers of African slaves. Average life expectancy was only two years. Eventually those slaves rebelled. *Few realize the only successful slave rebellion in Human history would directly lead to birth of our country.* At this time the U.S. was located only along East Coast, parts of South. Once Napoleon realized he was unable to reclaim the Island, he lost many thousands of soldiers trying, France was forced to sell Louisiana Territory. The purchase more than doubled size of our country, and is considered by many historians to be one of the most profitable deals ever made. Obviously, without acquiring the Purchase, the United States as we know it could not exist.

So, yes, Black people's role in building this nation goes far deeper than we've been led to believe. People who look down upon Blacks should think very hard about a logical consequence of the slave rebellion. If they had failed to win freedom, our country would have been an historical "what if." Think about it, if France had won, our history would have been very different. Most of us would never have been born. 

Humility in discussing race counts for so much.

Regular schools only teach that France sold the Louisiana Territory due to pressures of constantly fighting other colonial powers. Wrong. Most direct cause was the successful rebellion of African slaves in Haiti. In a very real sense, our founding fathers should include not just the brave White men that stood up against British tyranny, but equally brave Black men that fought for freedom from French oppression. After all, if not for the success of slave leaders in defeating Napoleon, the accomplishments of our traditional founding fathers would have been far less successful.

*Truths we are not taught, we should be proudest of.*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> First off I actually kept track of my tips and customers' races for a month just to see if it was only my perception. This was a few years ago and my perception now is that the difference is not as much as it was 20 years ago. I have not run the numbers again since then.
> 
> But here's a link to back up what many say:
> https://www.hotelschool.cornell.edu/research/chr/pubs/reports/abstract-13851.html


Does that study say that all blacks don't tip?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Considering what has happened at the BET awards in the past, getting a bad rating might be the least of your worries with that crowd


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> Considering what has happened at the BET awards in the past, getting a bad rating might be the least of your worries with that crowd


Right & stay away from movie theaters in Colorado also.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> In celebration of Independence Day, some little known true American history.
> 
> Haiti was one of France's most prized colonial possessions. Being close to mouth of Mississippi river, an extremely lucrative trade route, the colony helped control Gulf of Mexico. Producing agricultural goods required massive numbers of African slaves. Average life expectancy was only two years. Eventually those slaves rebelled. *Few realize the only successful slave rebellion in Human history would directly lead to birth of our country.* At this time the U.S. was located only along East Coast, parts of South. Once Napoleon realized he was unable to reclaim the Island, he lost many thousands of soldiers trying, France was forced to sell Louisiana Territory. The purchase more than doubled size of our country, and is considered by many historians to be one of the most profitable deals ever made. Obviously, without acquiring the Purchase, the United States as we know it could not exist.
> 
> ...


atomix , I was fortunate enough to have that same lesson in my high school American History & Black History class, in a predominately white school, taught by a white male teacher. Now, that I look back on that time, I realize how radical & gangsta, he & teaching that class was. He taught us lot's of non main stream stuff. It made us realize that human beings, no matter the race, creed or color, are fully capable of doing anything they put their minds to & making a difference.

Damn!!!! Teacher's are important. Shout out to teachers this Independence Day.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had to read about the Haiti business in connexion with the Louisiana Purchase on my own. No teacher ever mentioned it, even at the Kollidge Levull. For the longest time, I had assumed that France was broke and needed the money. This was a logical assumption, to be sure, as the Bourbons and the nobility had squandered the French Treasury, beginning with the last years of the reign of Louis Quatorze. Ten years of chaos between 1789 and the ascent of Bonaparte (1799) certainly had done nothing to increase bank deposits or lessen the debts, especially to the Rothschilds.

The French National Trasury was no doubt bankrupt, still. At the very _least_, though, the success of the Haiti revolt combined with the deaths of the French soldiers and Polish mercenaries due to tropical diseases there provided the prod to Bonaparte to unload Louisiana. I would assert that it was more than a prod, but, for the benefit of the naysayers, let us accept the "very least" argument, as even _they_ could not argue down that one.

The success of the Haiti slave revolt also encouraged the Abolitionist Movement in this country. As a descendant of abolitionists, I have been a student of that movement for some time. For the some time after Independence, the abolitionists were concentrated in Massachusetts, Vermont and parts of Pennsylvania. The fact that a race of supposedly "inferior" people could beat the such a powerful military (either the most powerful or second most powerful, at the time, depending on whom you ask) gave credence to the abolitionists' arguments that the Africans were no different from anyone else and were not sub-humans. It helped spread the movement to other states.

Some here have mentioned crime statistics by race while others have countered with inequities in prosecution, sentencing and pursuit. I have not researched too many statistics on my own. I have seen some cited, over the years, but never have checked their validity. I do know what the Police tell me here that they are catching at crimes and arresting for those crimes. I have never talked to Police in Des Moines, Waco, Bismarck, Madison, Phoenix, Portland or Springfield, Illinois. I have never looked up numbers there. I wonder, too, about the length of sentencing statistics. Do these statistics take into consideration previous convictions, arrests or record? I wonder the same about prosecutions vs. no papering. Another one that I have never seen is how often and to whom do the courts offer "alternative" means of resolution to the crime for which a given person is arrested. How often does this one simply get tried, found guilty and thrown into jail while the other one is given a chance for restitution and made to pick up trash on weekends for one year? I have too many questions to buy completely the arguments of _any_ side to this controversy. While my contempt for guilty white liberalism may have me look at their arguments with the proverbial jaundiced eye, my long ingrained mistrust of the right makes me suspect _any_ argument that it might advance. As for what is in between, I have already stated that simply I do not know enough to make any judgements.

In the mean time, I will do what I always have done: treat my customers with courtesy and respect (or treat anyone that way, for that matter), take them where they want to go, they pay (or electronically pay, as in the case of Uber), they get out, I move on to my next customer. That is usually the way that it goes. Yes, you do remember both the exceedingly nice ones and the exceedingly obnoxious, but it is usually a routine matter for most people of all kinds, persuasions and colors: you pick them up, they get in, give the address, you take them there, they pay, they get out, you move on. All that I want is your money. I do not care who you are, what you are, how much you have, how little you have, what you know, whom you know, or whom you blow. All that I care about, really, is that at the end of the day, I have your money.

This _is_ after all, America. _Ain't_ it _wunnerfull_?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> atomix , I was fortunate enough to have that same lesson in my high school American History & Black History class, in a predominately white school, taught by a white male teacher. Now, that I look back on that time, I realize how radical & gangsta, he & teaching that class was. He taught us lot's of non main stream stuff. It made us realize that human beings, no matter the race, creed or color, are fully capable of doing anything they put their minds to & making a difference.
> 
> Damn!!!! Teacher's are important. Shout out to teachers this Independence Day.


Awesome. Your teacher sounds like a cool guy. He got it.

Most history we are taught is actually self-serving, watered-down, to cover-up many uncomfortable truths done by one people against another. This explains the movement now happening across our country to make right the false history we have been taught about the Civil War. We came so close to blowing ourselves apart over the issue of slavery of Black people. One million American citizens were killed or wounded over that madness. Only way to move forward is to embrace what happened in the past. History exists like a skyscraper--the glorious top floors can only be built on the foundation laid out beneath. In other words, escaping our past becomes impossible.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

atomix said:


> Most history we are taught is actually self-serving, watered-down


This is one reason why I prefer to learn history from original sources, if they are available. Some branches of my family had members who kept diaries. They are still around. I have views of the history of this country from 1760 to 1948 that no textbook "author" (s) ever _thought_ of mentioning.

You mentioned the Civil War in a part of your post that I edited out. The diaries of those who went before me make me shake my head when I listen to Confederate apologists. To be sure, they do not have the diaries of my relatives who fought in the Civil War, but they do have their own States' secession declarations. My siblings who went to public schools told me that no history class ever taught them about Confederate secession documents. I went to private schoool, so we studied them. How can any Confederate apologist assert that slavery did not at least play a _major part_ in the causes of that war, even if he will not admit that it was about slavery? My relatives thought that they were fighting to eliminate slavery.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is one reason why I prefer to learn history from original sources, if they are available. Some branches of my family had members who kept diaries. They are still around. I have views of the history of this country from 1760 to 1948 that no textbook "author" (s) ever _thought_ of mentioning.
> 
> You mentioned the Civil War in a part of your post that I edited out. The diaries of those who went before me make me shake my head when I listen to Confederate apologists. To be sure, they do not have the diaries of my relatives who fought in the Civil War, but they do have their own States' secession declarations. My siblings who went to public schools told me that no history class ever taught them about Confederate secession documents. I went to private school, so we studied them. *How can any Confederate apologist assert that slavery did not at least play a major part in the causes of that war, even if he will not admit that it was about slavery?* My relatives thought that they were fighting to eliminate slavery.


Personal diaries are treasure troves of original source data. I envy you, 1760 to 1948. Wow. Has your family ever considered making them available to university research departments.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> Awesome. Your teacher sounds like a cool guy. He got it.
> 
> Most history we are taught is actually self-serving, watered-down, to cover-up many uncomfortable truths done by one people against another. This explains the movement now happening across our country to make right the false history we have been taught about the Civil War. We came so close to blowing ourselves apart over the issue of slavery of Black people. One million American citizens were killed or wounded over that madness. Only way to move forward is to embrace what happened in the past. History exists like a skyscraper--the glorious top floors can only be built on the foundation laid out beneath. In other words, escaping our past becomes impossible.


He was awesome & I thank him for it. I often refer back to that time, those lessons. He did tell us how controversial some may view his lesson plans. That & my Mom was a journalist back when fact checking & research was real, not subjective. Lol. There was no such thing as taking a story at face value @ my household.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You mentioned the Civil War in a part of your post that I edited out. The diaries of those who went before me* make me shake my head when I listen to Confederate apologists.* To be sure, they do not have the diaries of my relatives who fought in the Civil War, but *they do have their own States' secession declarations.* My siblings who went to public schools told me that no history class ever taught them about Confederate secession documents. I went to private schoool, so we studied them. *How can any Confederate apologist assert that slavery did not at least play a *_*major part*_* in the causes of that war, even if he will not admit that it was about slavery? * My relatives thought that they were fighting to eliminate slavery.


http://www.vox.com/ writes many thought-provoking articles backed by research. Check out the following good read from yesterday:

*Southern whites who know basic facts about the Civil War don't support the Confederate flag
*
Updated by Dara Lind on July 3, 2015, 9:10 a.m. ET @DLind [email protected]

Spencer Piston and Logan Strother write for the Washington Post's Monkey Cage blog, there is actual data measuring how Confederate flag supporters and opponents each feel about the South and its history. And, frankly, it doesn't look good for the "heritage, not hate" argument.

In 2004, the Survey Research Laboratory at Georgia State University surveyed 522 white Georgia residents about a version of the Georgia state flag that included the Confederate battle flag. (This was the official Georgia state flag until 2001; in 2004, there was a referendum in which Georgia voters could vote for it to be reinstated.) And they *found Confederate flag supporters didn't know much about the actual Confederacy.*









Georgia State University

The survey asked three questions about the Civil War - identifying Union general William Tecumseh Sherman, who famously burned his way through the state, and naming any two Civil War battles. *A third of people who got all three questions right supported keeping the Confederate battle flag on the Georgia flag. Three quarters of those who got none of them right did. *(This wasn't just because less-educated Georgians were more likely to support the Confederate flag, either; the researchers controlled for education level and income, and there was still a correlation between liking the Confederate flag more and knowing less about the war.)

So, *how about the hate side of the equation? More bad news for the "heritage, not hate" slogan. Confederate flag supporters were much more likely to oppose interracial dating, and to believe that African Americans aren't discriminated against for jobs, than opponents were.*

Supporters of the Confederate flag were more likely to say that they "felt close to other Southerners" - which is some evidence for the heritage side of the equation. But to make sure that feeling "close to other Southerners" wasn't a euphemism for disliking_black _Southerners, the researchers took a second look controlling for anti-black attitudes. When racism was accounted for, someone who supported the Confederate battle flag wasn't any more likely to say he felt close to other Southerners than someone who opposed it.

As the researchers point out in the Post, this is an 11-year-old survey here. It may not reflect the debate in 2015. *But then again, Confederate flag supporters were saying it was about "heritage, not hate" then too.*

CORRECTION: This article originally said that the Georgia state flag incorporating the Confederate battle flag was being used in 2004. It had been replaced in 2001. In 2004, there was a referendum that would have reinstated it.

*Ignorance of the "facts" lies at heart of most prejudice.*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

atomix said:


> Has your family ever considered making them available to university research departments.


On one side of the family, the branch in whose hands they are have declined all outside requests since the 1930s. They will let any of us in the family read them, upon request. Those go from 1862 to about 1933. The ones from Colonial times to 1948 are on the other side of the family. The family members in whose hands they are will, again, let family members read them at any time, but since the early 1950s, they have declined all outside requests. I managed to get some close up photographs of pertinent pages for a high school project on the Civil War, but I now have no idea where those photographs went.

Someone here posted about riots. Consider the Anthony Burns matter. One of the diaries has a description of those riots. It seems that there was a Good Citizen of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts by that name whom some person in Virginia _claimed_ to "own". Someone ratted him out, so he was arrested. Due to the Fugitive Slave Law, which negated the Sovereign Right of a State to extend Constitutional protections to _all_ of its citizens, he could not have a jury trial. Someone found a Massachusetts judge who would order him returned to Virginia to be put into a condition into which it had been illegal for some time for a Citizen of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts to be put. For his failure to uphold Massachusetts Law, a subsequent governour did remove this judge. Funny, he has streets and localities named after him in several former Confederate states, including in this area, but then, so does Roger Taney. I am not aware of _anything_ named after him in Massachusetts, although I could be mistaken. President Buchannan did name him to the Federal bench after the Massachusetts Governour removed him.

At any rate, the Good Citizens of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts were aware that this judge had been derilict in his duty to the Commonwealth, so they decided to take matters into their own hands. President Pierce told the then governour to call out the Militia (the then equivalent of the National Guard). The governour told the President that if he did that, the only thing that he could guarantee was that Burns would go free. As a result, Pierce sent Federal Troops into Boston. The crowds continued to riot and almost freed Burns. Still the Federal troops did prevail and Burns was packed back to Virginia. The man who claimed to own him sold him to someone in Rocky Mount, North Carolina. Several Boston based abolitionists went to the churches and raised money to buy his freedom.

Some of my relatives were implicated initially in those riots, but in the end, only three people were brought to trial, none of whom were my relatives. The one against whom the case was the strongest was acquitted. There were several trials for the other two, but they all resulted in hung juries. Seeing that no jury in Massachusetts was going to convict anyone who engaged in anti-slavery activity of _anything_, and seeing that, other than Loring, no judge in Massachusetts, Federal or Commonwealth (in many cases back then, judges held commissions from both entities), would grant a change of venue, the Feds finally dropped the case against the other two.

Those riots had a purpose: to free from an illegal captivity and to keep from slavery a Good Citizen of the Commonwealth. If the Authorities entrusted by the Good Voters of the Commonwealth with protecting all of its citizens would not do the job for which they were elected, then the Good Citizens of the Commonwealth were going to do that job themselves. Those riots did not have the wanton destruction of property and maiming and killing of citizens as a purpose, their purpose was to keep slavery without the Commonwealth, Feds or no Feds, and, to let the Feds know that the Good Citizens of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts had no desire to support an institution that they considered so vile, repulsive and disgusting that their courts had effectively banned it in 1781.

Yes, there was destruction of property, and yes people did get killed. In fact, the second U.S.Marshall killed in the line of duty, James Batchelder, was stabbed to death in those riots. There is one section of Essex County that has many Batchelders, but none claim this one. I state this not to demean the memory of Marshall Batchelder, marry, I state it to illustrate how strong was the sentiment against slavery in Massachusetts.

Much of this mess was blamed on Governour Gardner, although he did not take office until 1855. This occurred in 1854, during the Administration of Governour Washburn. Both of these men lost re-election bids. It did not help Gardner's cause that he was a know-nothing.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> atomix , I was fortunate enough to have that same lesson in my high school American History & Black History class, in a predominately white school, taught by a white male teacher. Now, that I look back on that time, I realize how radical & gangsta, he & teaching that class was. He taught us lot's of non main stream stuff. It made us realize that human beings, no matter the race, creed or color, are fully capable of doing anything they put their minds to & making a difference.
> 
> Damn!!!! Teacher's are important. Shout out to teachers this Independence Day.


My high school never had any gangsta radical classes. Although most of the people who took shop class wound up being real gangsters


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> My high school never had any gangsta radical classes. Although most of the people who took shop class wound up being real gangsters


My teachers were rebels=gangsta. Lol. I grew up deep in the suburbs of Mryland, gangs/gangsters weren't part of my reality.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> My teachers were rebels=gangsta. Lol. I grew up deep in the suburbs of Mryland, gangs/gangsters weren't part of my reality.


LOL.

*Rebels*--gangstas--founded this country. Remember who was behind all those *riots*, tea parties, demands for freedom from royal tyranny, leading to open warfare against the world's strongest empire. Well, yep, you guessed it: *White people*.

*"Facts is Facts,"* as it were.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


Black riders are so RUDE !


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> LOL.
> 
> *Rebels*--gangstas--founded this country. Remember who was behind all those *riots*, tea parties, demands for freedom from royal tyranny, leading to open warfare against the world's strongest empire. Well, yep, you guessed it: *White people*.
> 
> *"Facts is Facts,"* as it were.


Touché


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

daniel mondello said:


> Black riders are so RUDE !


Just like ALL riders.....


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm still wondering what part of the BET awards would make an "independent contractor" (who chooses where and when to work) think it's going to be a money maker where you're treated with respect and maybe even make an extra buck or two off a tip. No offense to anyone of course


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

JLA said:


> On Saturday night I got a perfect 5 star rating. Mostly white in the Hollywood area. I got lots of warmth from them. Not one person didn't say thank you. Some even tipped. Sunday night I was picking up mostly black partying in the downtown area due to the BET awards. It was the complete opposite and my rating tanked to 3.33.
> 
> Same exact service as Saturday night. Everything was perfect. Got them there efficiently and safely. However, I could tell some just didn't like me. I even took some through a drive through. No thank you's or anything. Just got out of my car like I was shit to them. Totally opposite to the people on Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of the racial tensions in this country right now. I'm sure there's some real animosity. I think there's something about Rap too that brings out the hate. Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel. I hate saying that too because I love my black friends but what are you going to do.


No one hates the Uber driver. Your BET passengers just don't earn any money. They are a hated minority and this fact lowers pay.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

atomix said:


> LOL.
> 
> *Rebels*--gangstas--founded this country. Remember who was behind all those *riots*, tea parties, demands for freedom from royal tyranny, leading to open warfare against the world's strongest empire. Well, yep, you guessed it: *White people*.
> 
> *"Facts is Facts,"* as it were.


That's true. King George treated colonial whites exactly like post colonial whites treat today's blacks. So they rioted.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

daniel mondello said:


> Black riders are so RUDE !


Daniel, perhaps reason why Black people seem rude to you results from some sort of subconscious bias you have against them. Believe it or not, the vast majority of communication is nonverbal. Ever think you may be giving off vibe that makes for an uncomfortable situation. If we interviewed your Black passengers about what they felt about *you*, what would they say?
You, Sir, may find the answers most enlightening--and humbling.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> *Just like ALL riders.....*


Correct. Read this thread/post I made earlier this week. Mr. Genius was White. Yes, folks--******baggery infects every race:


Couple nights ago, I picked up these two young guys. Well, you know how after hours bar scene brings out best and brightest of bottom of the barrel. So, this one genius starts being total d-bag. I'd had it. Instead of taking his shit, I decided to own the situation by kicking their drunk asses out. Mr. genius tried to pump out his chest by threatening to call Uber; I said, go ahead. He limped out when I told him entire trip was recorded on night vision, two-way dash cam. Chump. Honestly, it felt kind of good when he asked me--like a little girl--to please take them back to the bar. Thought about it for couple seconds, for dramatic effect, then said:

"*No. Get out*." 

atomix, Tuesday at 12:23 AMEditReport
#1+ QuoteReply
Txchick, Dhus, caspiy257 and 2 others like this.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> *No one hates the Uber driver.*


....*UBER* does! 

Let's rebel against Uber tyranny, shall we.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

atomix said:


> ....*UBER* does!


It's not hate. It's oppression, theft, fraud, and such. But not hate


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

atomix said:


> LOL.
> 
> *Rebels*--gangstas--founded this country. Remember who was behind all those *riots*, tea parties, demands for freedom from royal tyranny, leading to open warfare against the world's strongest empire. Well, yep, you guessed it: *White people*.


..........from Massachusetts!!!! That is correct, *WE* were the first in the field, along with the Vermonters. No less a flower-tongued Virginian than Patrick Henry acknowledged this. While they were making lofty speeches in Williamsburg and elsewhere, my relatives were in the field, hiding in trees, behind bushes, stone fences and in ditches talking to the British oppressors in the *only language that they understood*.

........and it was their descendants who rioted when busybodies in Washington and other places south of the Mason-Dixon Line tried to re-impose something on them that their fathers and grandfathers had considered such a foul and horrid stain on every principle for which they had led their compatriots into the field against these British oppressors, that their courts had called it into question in 1779, banned it effectively in 1781 and put an end to it in 1783.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........from Massachusetts!!!! That is correct, *WE* were the first in the field, along with the Vermonters. No less a flower-tongued Virginian than Patrick Henry acknowledged this. While they were making lofty speeches in Williamsburg and elsewhere, my relatives were in the field, hiding in trees, behind bushes, stone fences and in ditches talking to the British oppressors in the *only language that they understood*.
> 
> ........and it was their descendants who rioted when busybodies in Washington and other places south of the Mason-Dixon Line tried to re-impose something on them that their fathers and grandfathers had considered such a foul and horrid stain on every principle for which they had led their compatriots into the field against these British oppressors, that their courts had called it into question in 1779, banned it effectively in 1781 and put an end to it in 1783.


MASS is the human rights state. It honestly leads in everything pro-humanity since its beginning.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........from Massachusetts!!!! That is correct, *WE* were the first in the field, along with the Vermonters. No less a flower-tongued Virginian than Patrick Henry acknowledged this. While they were making lofty speeches in Williamsburg and elsewhere, my relatives were in the field, hiding in trees, behind bushes, stone fences and in ditches talking to the British oppressors in the *only language that they understood*.
> 
> ........and it was their descendants who rioted when busybodies in Washington and other places south of the Mason-Dixon Line tried to re-impose something on them that their fathers and grandfathers had considered such a foul and horrid stain on every principle for which they had led their compatriots into the field against these British oppressors, that their courts had called it into question in 1779, banned it effectively in 1781 and put an end to it in 1783.





John Anderson said:


> MASS is the human rights state. It honestly leads in everything pro-humanity since its beginning.


*Bravo. Bravo. 
*
Your relatives, along with all other brave people that sought freedom by putting absolutely everything on the line, deserve much respect. Our country was founded on principles setting it apart from any other that had come before or since. We honor their sacrifices by offering the same respect to others, we would want for ourselves. America the beautiful.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

atomix said:


> offering the same respect to others, we would want for ourselves.


I have found that while it does not work one hundred per cent of the time, the part that I left in the quote has taken me a _long_ way.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

atomix said:


> Couple things, Fuzzy:
> 
> One, no need for me to write down my biases regarding women and men. There is nothing for me to account for, I have not posted comments stating behavior of women are somehow defective.
> 
> ...


I think you're missing my point. I was making statements about blacks because that was the topic. I brought up the way people talk about other groups (the smell of Asians is often mentioned) because many here make those comments and no one complains.

There is research to back up my own observation (with waitressing and pizza delivery, not uber) that blacks do not tip as often or as much as whites. Instead of saying that's racist and immediately trying to shut down all discussion of the subject perhaps it would be more constructive to ask why that FACT is true.

All you are doing is attacking the messenger.

My initial comment was about TIPPING. so yes it would be more negative against blacks. See above!

If you go back and read the first post in this thread you will see I also pointed out that my black customers so far have been almost all much better pax than many of the whites I have carried. All of my really obnoxious pax have been white so far except for one Asian young man who was extremely drunk.

Great now I hate Asians too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> (the smell of Asians is often mentioned)


Marion Barry made a comment like that about Asians.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think you're missing my point. I was making statements about blacks because that was the topic. I brought up the way people talk about other groups (the smell of Asians is often mentioned) because many here make those comments and no one complains.
> 
> There is research to back up my own observation (with waitressing and pizza delivery, not uber) that blacks do not tip as often or as much as whites. Instead of saying that's racist and immediately trying to shut down all discussion of the subject perhaps it would be more constructive to ask why that FACT is true.
> 
> ...


Trust me, I understand the basis of this conversation extremely well. People that quote statistics regarding some racial group do so under the pretense of speaking from some kind of objective truth. Such information would indeed be *color-blind* except for a very important consideration: these types of conversations invariably focus on minorities, Black men, in particular. For this reason, any attempt to appear racially unbiased is a flat-out lie. The very conversation we are having now is based on racial stereotyping. OP's original post stated:

"Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel."

Again, such conversations would mean little if they involved all groups, which, of course, they do not. That's the problem; they are racist on their face. How many threads have been dedicated to negative behavior from Whites, as well as statistics illustrating that negative behavior?

Hopefully you can understand the problem of these types of race-based discussions. They seem to always point out the problems of minorities, while White behavior escapes critical observation. What if the opposite was true, and White behavior was criticized while minority behavior was left out, what would your feelings be then? Something tells me you would be taking the same position I am now.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Promoting racial stereotyping undermines the purpose of Uber People, which is to educate and empower drivers. Members have the right to post whatever they wish; other members have the same right to speak in opposition when postings are flat-out offensive. How does this quote promote professional rideshare:

"Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel."

This statement feels disgusting!


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> Promoting racial stereotyping undermines the purpose of Uber People, which is to educate and empower drivers. Members have the right to post whatever they wish; other members have the same right to speak in opposition when postings are flat-out offensive. How does this quote promote professional rideshare:
> 
> "Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel."
> 
> This statement feels disgusting!


It not only feels disgusting, it is disgusting & even more disgusting is for anyone to try to defend that statement or behavior therein. Makes me sad.....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

atomix said:


> Trust me, I understand the basis of this conversation extremely well. People that quote statistics regarding some racial group do so under the pretense of speaking from some kind of objective truth. Such information would indeed be *color-blind* except for a very important consideration: these types of conversations invariably focus on minorities, Black men, in particular. For this reason, any attempt to appear racially unbiased is a flat-out lie. The very conversation we are having now is based on racial stereotyping. OP's original post stated:
> 
> "Now when I see a group of black guys I'm automatically going to just hit cancel."
> 
> ...


First of all unlike whoever made that statement I don't and never have driven off because of someone's color. In fact so far I have only driven away from white pax, either because they were falling over drunk or wanted to put too many in my car. I did drive away from one woman sight unseen because the restaurant manager came out to tell me they were going to "carry her out" so she MAY have been black. But since I didn't actually see her I don't think that counts.

There have been many posts here about different ethnic groups besides blacks. No one complains. If a thread was started about whites im guessing no one would complain about that either. By the way on other forums i have had plenty to say about how the whole damn country is run by "rich old white men" and I suppose you'd be fine with that. I would venture to say that I personally have a lot more prejudice towards that group than any ethnic minority.

By your reckoning no one is allowed to say anything negative about blacks, even if it is true. And you discount any statistics as being biased.

When I came to this country I was asked what race I was in a questionaire given at my school (Ball High, Galveston). I didn't understand the question. I told the home room teacher I was British. She explained that was not what it meant. (I was 13 and in 9th grade). It was 1978.

I thought it was a horribly racist thing to ask. But I found out later it was because the school districts in TX had deliberately not integrated as they were supposed to and were being made to keep track of students' race in order to ensure compliance. Just because race is tracked and noticed does not make it wrong. I would argue that we need to track these thing more closely so we can indeed see the differences between races and look at why those differences exist. Being truly "colorblind" enables ignorance of true racism because we can then ignore it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I did drive away from one woman sight unseen because the restaurant manager came out to tell me they were going to "carry her out" so she MAY have been black.


....an establishment's dumping its "problem" on a driver. This has plagued cab drivers for years. A hotel, restaurant or bar has a "problem": an obnoxious drunk, a street person, a person released from an asylum or similar. This establishment wants to get its "problem" off the premises. Rather than call the Police, who are trained to deal with this sort of thing, they call a cab (and now, it seems, Uber) to get the "problem" off them and onto someone else, that is the driver, who has no training, as a rule, on how to deal with people like this. They do not call the Police because they do not want the "problem" to "have any trouble". Funny, it is allright with them if the cab driver (or now, Uber driver) has "trouble" in the form of the "problem" that this establishment is dumping on the driver.

I hate dumping jobs. I will do everything that I can to avoid running them.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ....an establishment's dumping its "problem" on a driver. This has plagued cab drivers for years. A hotel, restaurant or bar has a "problem": an obnoxious drunk, a street person, a person released from an asylum or similar. This establishment wants to get its "problem" off the premises. Rather than call the Police, who are trained to deal with this sort of thing, they call a cab (and now, it seems, Uber) to get the "problem" off them and onto someone else, that is the driver, who has no training, as a rule, on how to deal with people like this. They do not call the Police because they do not want the "problem" to "have any trouble". Funny, it is allright with them if the cab driver (or now, Uber driver) has "trouble" in the form of the "problem" that this establishment is dumping on the driver.
> 
> I hate dumping jobs. I will do everything that I can to avoid running them.


Wonder what Uber could say if you "informed" them you will no longer be giving rides to people who you feel are impaired. Shouldn't it be your right to decide someone is just too drunk to put in your car? You could even cite safety concerns, like the pax becoming violent or distracting during the ride. Hell, you could tell them you're against alcohol and don't allow people who have consumed it in to your car. How could Uber give you an problem with that? You never agreed to be a designated driver


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> Shouldn't it be your right to decide someone is just too drunk to put in your car? You could even cite safety concerns, like the pax becoming violent or distracting during the ride. How could Uber give you an problem with that?


Local ordinances allow cab drivers to refuse to transport intoxicated people. I will run them, frequently, but I will not take a dumping job from a hotel, gin mill or restaurant. If it has gotten to the point where the person has become a "problem", that establishment needs either to deal with its own problem, or call someone (such as the Police) who are trained to deal with those kinds of problems. As you correctly infer, these "problems" become violent, distracting or decide that they do not want to go where they told you to take them. It can be impossible to get them out of your car once they are in. Often, you wind up doing what the hotel or restaurant did not want to do, but should have done: get the Police.

If a person can not or will not summon his own transportation from the establishment, I take that as a sign that the person does not want to go. At that point, the establishment needs to summon those who are trained to remove people who do not want to leave: the Police are the first thing that comes to mind.

Absolutely it should be that _you_ are the judge of who is in any condition to be in your car, or not.

I have yet to get a "dumping job" from Uber. If I received a ping, pulled up and saw that someone was bringing someone to my car who had to be poured into it, I would pull off and press *CANCEL*. If I can get the five bananas, fine, if I am leaving before my five dollar time is up, so be it. What I would avoid is worth forfeiting the five bananas. If I accept someone who is poured into my car, it is going to cost me so much more than that to get him out.

I do not work hotels too much, usually I get something from one either on Uber Taxi or if I am dropping off and there are no cabs on the stand. Even from the latter, I have had a doorman try to dump a "problem" on me.  If I can, I pull off. Hotel driveways' being what they are, that is not always possible. In that case, the doorlocks click. If the doorman insists, I tell him to call one of his butt buddies to whom he sells the best jobs, make him pay and put that obnoxious drunk into _his_ cab. He can do that or he can call the Police, but he is not dumping his "problem" on _me._


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> First of all unlike whoever made that statement I don't and never have driven off because of someone's color. In fact so far I have only driven away from white pax, either because they were falling over drunk or wanted to put too many in my car. I did drive away from one woman sight unseen because the restaurant manager came out to tell me they were going to "carry her out" so she MAY have been black. But since I didn't actually see her I don't think that counts.
> 
> 1A.* There have been many posts here about different ethnic groups besides blacks. *1B.* No one complains.*
> 
> ...


Hi,

1A. Therein lies the problem--those posts focus almost exclusively on "different ethnic groups," which, let's be honest, is polite way of saying racial minorities.
1B. Perhaps if more folks took time to complain, the need for this type of conversation would have ended decades ago. Clearly it hasn't.

2. Hard to say, due to lack of threads discussing negative White behavior; again, one of the points of this conversation.

3. Yes, I would. Then again, I am also okay with sincere discussions regarding racial minorities, yes, even Black people, so long as those talks are sincere, rather than shielded ploys to promote ridiculous racial stereotypes, such as those discussed in this thread.

4. Again, honest conversations about race are fine. However, statistics such as those quoted by you succeed in perpetuating notions of White superiority. For example, when issues of crime, health and economics are discussed, ever notice how statistics putting Whites in a negative light are conspicuously missing. Carefully read my answer to #5 below to understand why our racist past influences so much of the biased dialogue we have today, against racial minorities. (Quoted information provided by Wikipedia.)

5. In theory that is correct; however, reality is much darker, no pun intended:

*"Eugenics* is a set of beliefs and practices which aims at improving the genetic quality of the human population.[4][5] *It is a social philosophy advocating the improvement of human genetic traits through the promotion of higher rates of sexual reproduction for people with desired traits (positive eugenics), or reduced rates of sexual reproduction and sterilization of people with less-desired or undesired traits (negative eugenics), or both.*[6]

While eugenic principles have been practiced as far back in world history as Ancient Greece, *the modern history of eugenics began in the early 20th century when a popular eugenics movement emerged in Britain*[9] *and spread to many countries, including the United States and most European countries*. In this period eugenic ideas were espoused across the political spectrum. Consequently, *many countries adopted eugenic policies meant to improve the genetic stock of their countries.* Such programs often included both "positive" measures, such as encouraging individuals deemed particularly "fit" to reproduce, and "negative" measures such as marriage prohibitions and forced sterilization of people deemed unfit for reproduction. *People deemed unfit to reproduce often included people with mental or physical disabilities, people who scored in the low ranges of different IQ tests, criminals and deviants, and members of disfavored minority groups.* The eugenics movement became negatively associated with Nazi Germany and the Holocaust - the murder by the German state of approximately 11 million people - when *many of the defendants at the Nuremberg trials attempted to justify their human rights abuses by claiming there was little difference between the Nazi eugenics programs and the U.S. eugenics programs*.[10] In the decades following World War II, *with the institution of human rights, many countries gradually abandoned eugenics policies, although some Western countries, among them Sweden and the US, continued to carry out forced sterilizations for several decades*.

A major critique of eugenics policies is that regardless of whether "negative" or "positive" policies are used, they are vulnerable to abuse because the criteria of selection are determined by whichever group is in political power. Furthermore, negative eugenics in particular is considered by many to be a violation of basic human rights, which include the right to reproduction."


Modern eugenics began in Britain but was embraced much deeper in our country, the United States. Most states legalized eugenics philosophies . Few realize the Nazis got most of their racist BS not from Hitler, but from us, Americans. That's right, perhaps the most hated group in world history got their inspiration from us. Sad, but true. Again, "...*many of the defendants at the Nuremberg trials attempted to justify their human rights abuses by claiming there was little difference between the Nazi eugenics programs and the U.S. eugenics programs*."

When most of Western Europe was phasing out these lame policies after WWII, we insisted on using them into the 1970s or so. Heck, after slavery had been essentially outlawed in the West many decades earlier, guess which country sought to push it even more, almost blowing itself apart in the process, you guessed it, the United States. This history, and so much more, generally only gets taught in private schools or at university. We shouldn't be surprised most of our people are ignorant of just how deep racism runs in our culture, they have not been taught our true history. Beyond that, cultural traditions, like those advocated by eugenics, "White Man's Burden," and so on, get passed from one generation to the next. That's why these types of discussions typically become based on racial stereotypes against minorities, regardless of whatever pretense is made about them being unbiased. One of the most effective ways to end this crap is calling it out when it happens, even though doing so may be uncomfortable.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

atomix said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1A. Therein lies the problem--those posts focus almost exclusively on "different ethnic groups," which, let's be honest, is polite way of saying racial minorities.
> 1B. Perhaps if more folks took time to complain, the need for this type of conversation would have ended decades ago. Clearly it hasn't.
> ...


Applause....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

atomix said:


> What if the opposite was true, and White behavior was criticized while minority behavior was left out, what would your feelings be then?


_Huffington Post ? _


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> (Blowing my whistle)
> Time for a timeout,
> 
> We don't see things the way THEY are, we see things the way WE are...


POST # 52/observer: SO GLAD THAT
YOU ARE MY "Notable
Neighbor".......You must enjoy the Late
[R.I.P.] Great Hibernian NYC Omniscient:
George Carlin.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Marion Barry made a comment like that about Asians.


Marion Barry rocked!! Other then a drug addiction, he was a pretty cool mayor.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People can damn Barry all that they will. He was a racist, crackhead, womaniser who was financially irresponsible and a tax scofflaw, to boot. Despite all that, even if he did not like you, he would work with you. D.C. might not be what it is to-day had it not been for his efforts. When he took office, Washington was a place to which no one wanted to come. When he left office, people were starting to come back. When he took office, Pennsylvania Avenue was a run-down national disgrace. He got the people and the money together to fix it up and make it what it is to-day. Because he did that, he shamed Congress into finishing the work on the West face of the Capitol, where there had been scaffolding for some time as well as peeling paint and a state of general disrepair.

He did expand the D.C. Gubbamint by hiring all of these unnecessary people which put the City into a hole from which it took years to recover. He allowed and might even have encouraged them to mistreat citizens horribly. The City was slow-pay/no-pay even to the point that when it snowed one time, the City could not plow the streets efficiently because the outside contractors that he was using refused to come because D.C. had owed them money for some time.

He did do many things for some people. He was a tireless advocate for the elderly. When he was mayor, anyone who discriminated against the elderly received much more harsh treatment than someone who practiced race discrimination. His Jobs for Youth Programme kept more than a few young men out of trouble and away from a life of crime. Because of it, more than a few young men built a work history and made connexions that made them contributing and productive citizens rather than drains on society. They might only be sweeping floors for the D.C. or Federal Governemnt, but they had a secure job with decent pay and beneifts. They could put food on the table, a roof over their family's head and the wife, children and even he could go to the doctor anytime that they wanted to go. The roof might not have been a mansion on Foxhall Road, the food might not have been filet mignion, but it was there and paid for. All that these people had to do was look out their window and see some of the people with whom they had come up on the street corner strung out on drugs, alcohol or both. Some of those people were not on the corner, but, instead in the hoosegow or a grave. He was in none of those places and in none of those conditions, thanks to the work ethic that he learned in Barry's Jobs for Youth Programme.


There were more than a few negatives about Barry, but overall, his legacy holds more than a little that is praiseworthy. The only other Mayor who was as effective was A.Williams, although his having the support of Congress did not hurt him. Kelly was a do-nothing (except for doing something about the incompetence at the Registry of Motor Vehicles). Gray's effectiveness was hampered by his being dogged by scandal. Barry may have been dogged worse by scandal, but it did not hamper his effectiveness.


----------

